# Fassone:”Il rifinanziamento si farà. I soldi ci sono e faremo tre ac



## admin (13 Aprile 2018)

Fassone intervistato dalla Gazzetta in edicola e da Premium. Le parole dell'AD:"A livello gestionale pensavoA livello gestionale pensavo avrei avuto qualche difficoltà in più, visto che era un primo anno di rodaggio. Invece sono arrivate risposte molto buone dalle persone all'interno del club, una reazione più positiva del previsto da parte dei tifosi, cosa che non era scontata, e anche se c' è qualche rimpianto per la prima parte campionato al di sotto delle aspettative, poi è stata trovata la rotta giusta. Sono contento anche della parte extra campo. L' azienda cinese è partita, siamo gli unici ad avere una company in loco con un management cinese, e non un semplice ufficio commerciale. Il progetto stadio prende corpo settimana dopo settimana, che si tratti di San Siro rivisitato o uno stadio nuovo. La parte commerciale ha funzionato bene, con sette sponsor nuovi. E il botteghino è andato molto meglio del previsto. Il bilancio è positivo, la strada è quella giusta, siamo in linea con le previsioni”, le parole di Fassone.
Il rifinanziamento si farà, anche se le modalità sono ancora in discussione. Ci sono tre opzioni che Mister Li sta valutando. Non c' è urgenza di farlo domattina, ci sono ancora sei mesi. L'appoggio della proprietà c'è sempre stato, gli innesti di capitale sono continuativi e frequenti e hanno consentito di lavorare senza mai arrivare al fondo del barile. Però, ripeto, l' auspicio è quello di non arrivare a ottobre: se chiudessimo un paio di mesi prima, magari quattro, sarei più sereno. Nel giro di una settimana-dieci giorni dovrebbe arrivare da Merrill Lynch la proposta definitiva da sottoporre a Mister Li. Sui piani futuri del Milan inciderà anche il giudizio dell’Uefa: “Credo che nel settlement agreement impatti meno rispetto al voluntary . Penso che in questo momento conti di più la pianificazione dei prossimi tre anni e come il Milan intenda rientrare nei paletti del fair play finanziario. Non mi aspetto sanzioni tali da limitare molto le manovre sul mercato. Di certo il saldo fra investimenti e uscite sarà molto più leggero dell'anno scorso. Qualcosa di coerente con i ricavi attuali, che sono sui 215-220 milioni l'anno. Il Milan a Elliott? Mi pare strano, ai confini dell' impossibile, che avvenga questo per un presidente che ha messo così tanti soldi in un club, e continua a metterli. Il Milan andrebbe a Elliott solo se Mister Li non facesse più aumenti di capitale, dunque mi pare un' ipotesi molto remota. Nella mia testa penso che non succederà. Il Milan dal punto di vista finanziario e economico sta benissimo, mentre l'opinione comune talora potrebbe essere ingannevolmente indotta a credere che ci siano dei problemi. Invece non ci sono: se analizziamo serenamente i bilanci, vediamo che il Milan non è affatto messo male. E poi vorrei ricordare che nell' acquisire il Milan Mister Li ha indebitato se stesso. Ha fatto un investimento che pesa solo su di lui, alleggerendo il club dal punto di vista debitorio. Il Milan avrà un consolidamento della rosa. L' 80-90% dei giocatori ha reso in linea, o sopra le aspettative. Comunque non avremmo potuto spendere 240 milioni se non fossero state fatte diverse cessioni assolutamente non scontate, e una serie di plusvalenze vere, su giocatori non semplici. Mirabelli ha fatto un gran lavoro. Ora arriveranno correzioni progressive: i tifosi possono aspettarsi 2-3 giocatori nuovi nei punti ritenuti critici. Ci sarà un consolidamento della rosa. Obbligo di cedere un big? Numeri alla mano, a livello finanziario non avrei l' obbligo di fare cessioni, ma avendo fatto un punto della situazione con ds e allenatore, posso dire che ci saranno entrate e uscite. Donnarumma? Da parte di tutti noi c' è totale fiducia, è uno dei pilastri e nella nostra testa Gigio sarà il portiere titolare molto a lungo


È stato l'anno del dragone, il tempo mi sembra volato La proprietà ha dato un'impronta significativa, nel contempo lasciandomi grande libertà di movimento: ci ha dato supporto economico, consigli e suggerimenti ma abbracciando l'italianità del management. Sin dal mio primo contatto con il gruppo cinese, il primo agosto, percepii fiducia e stima- Nei giorni precedenti ho sofferto per quel regime di incertezza che si viveva per le difficoltà ad arrivare al closing. Quando l'ultimo euro della nuova proprietà fu versato ci fu soddisfazione, per me fu una giornata di gioia quasi infantile. Il Milan ha un assetto che ci lascia sereni per il futuro. Sportivamente la rosa è giovane, italiana e di valore e nel corso degli anni verrà integrata. Il rinnovo di Gattuso, poi, è la ciliegina sulla torta. Parlando fuori dal campo, abbiamo fatto tantissime cose anche se meno visibili e tra 3-4 anni avremo un altro stadio per aumentare i ricavi, o uno tutto nostro completamente nuovo o un San Siro rivisitato con l’Inter. Sin dal primo giorno ha detto di voler investire pesantemente in una squadra che in Cina è un'icona, tanti over 35 hanno seguito le imprese del Milan di Berlusconi e hanno fame di rossonero. Tra 2-3 anni, quando i tempi saranno maturi, vorrebbe anche quotare il club in Borsa: vuole rimanere lui il proprietario e continuare questo ambizioso progetto- Un uomo di poche parole e tanta concretezza: parla poco ma efficacemente. Sicuramente è diverso dai presidenti a cui siamo abituati ma ogni chiacchierata con lui è stata incisiva, come quella di qualche settimana fa quando mi chiese come mai non procedevo al rinnovo di Gennaro Gattuso. Quando si fa firmare un contratto di tre anni ad un tecnico così giovane, la speranza è quella che apra un ciclo stile quelli di Ferguson e Wenger. Per adesso mi accontenterei se i prossimi tre anni fossero di rinascita. Senza Champions League non sarebbe una catastrofe: se in queste ultime giornate non faremo l'impresa, andrà comunque bene. Magari si investirà di meno ma tutti i piani presentati all'Uefa e agli investitori sono stati fatti senza Champions quindi i tifosi siano sereni. Ovviamente la prossima estate sarà una campagna acquisti con un saldo diverso ma soprattutto per i paletti della Uefa, non per una scelta della proprietà: difficile immaginare l'arrivo di giocatori dai costi altissimi".


----------



## 7vinte (13 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone intervistato dalla Gazzetta in edicola e da Premium. Le parole dell'AD:"A livello gestionale pensavoA livello gestionale pensavo avrei avuto qualche difficoltà in più, visto che era un primo anno di rodaggio. Invece sono arrivate risposte molto buone dalle persone all'interno del club, una reazione più positiva del previsto da parte dei tifosi, cosa che non era scontata, e anche se c' è qualche rimpianto per la prima parte campionato al di sotto delle aspettative, poi è stata trovata la rotta giusta. Sono contento anche della parte extra campo. L' azienda cinese è partita, siamo gli unici ad avere una company in loco con un management cinese, e non un semplice ufficio commerciale. Il progetto stadio prende corpo settimana dopo settimana, che si tratti di San Siro rivisitato o uno stadio nuovo. La parte commerciale ha funzionato bene, con sette sponsor nuovi. E il botteghino è andato molto meglio del previsto. Il bilancio è positivo, la strada è quella giusta, siamo in linea con le previsioni”, le parole di Fassone.
> Il rifinanziamento si farà, anche se le modalità sono ancora in discussione. Ci sono tre opzioni che Mister Li sta valutando. Non c' è urgenza di farlo domattina, ci sono ancora sei mesi. L'appoggio della proprietà c'è sempre stato, gli innesti di capitale sono continuativi e frequenti e hanno consentito di lavorare senza mai arrivare al fondo del barile. Però, ripeto, l' auspicio è quello di non arrivare a ottobre: se chiudessimo un paio di mesi prima, magari quattro, sarei più sereno. Nel giro di una settimana-dieci giorni dovrebbe arrivare da Merrill Lynch la proposta definitiva da sottoporre a Mister Li. Sui piani futuri del Milan inciderà anche il giudizio dell’Uefa: “Credo che nel settlement agreement impatti meno rispetto al voluntary . Penso che in questo momento conti di più la pianificazione dei prossimi tre anni e come il Milan intenda rientrare nei paletti del fair play finanziario. Non mi aspetto sanzioni tali da limitare molto le manovre sul mercato. Di certo il saldo fra investimenti e uscite sarà molto più leggero dell'anno scorso. Qualcosa di coerente con i ricavi attuali, che sono sui 215-220 milioni l'anno. Il Milan a Elliott? Mi pare strano, ai confini dell' impossibile, che avvenga questo per un presidente che ha messo così tanti soldi in un club, e continua a metterli. Il Milan andrebbe a Elliott solo se Mister Li non facesse più aumenti di capitale, dunque mi pare un' ipotesi molto remota. Nella mia testa penso che non succederà. Il Milan dal punto di vista finanziario e economico sta benissimo, mentre l'opinione comune talora potrebbe essere ingannevolmente indotta a credere che ci siano dei problemi. Invece non ci sono: se analizziamo serenamente i bilanci, vediamo che il Milan non è affatto messo male. E poi vorrei ricordare che nell' acquisire il Milan Mister Li ha indebitato se stesso. Ha fatto un investimento che pesa solo su di lui, alleggerendo il club dal punto di vista debitorio. Il Milan avrà un consolidamento della rosa. L' 80-90% dei giocatori ha reso in linea, o sopra le aspettative. Comunque non avremmo potuto spendere 240 milioni se non fossero state fatte diverse cessioni assolutamente non scontate, e una serie di plusvalenze vere, su giocatori non semplici. Mirabelli ha fatto un gran lavoro. Ora arriveranno correzioni progressive: i tifosi possono aspettarsi 2-3 giocatori nuovi nei punti ritenuti critici. Obbligo di cedere un big? Numeri alla mano, a livello finanziario non avrei l' obbligo di fare cessioni, ma avendo fatto un punto della situazione con ds e allenatore, posso dire che ci saranno entrate e uscite. Donnarumma? Da parte di tutti noi c' è totale fiducia, è uno dei pilastri e nella nostra testa Gigio sarà il portiere titolare molto a lungo
> 
> 
> È stato l'anno del dragone, il tempo mi sembra volato La proprietà ha dato un'impronta significativa, nel contempo lasciandomi grande libertà di movimento: ci ha dato supporto economico, consigli e suggerimenti ma abbracciando l'italianità del management. Sin dal mio primo contatto con il gruppo cinese, il primo agosto, percepii fiducia e stima- Nei giorni precedenti ho sofferto per quel regime di incertezza che si viveva per le difficoltà ad arrivare al closing. Quando l'ultimo euro della nuova proprietà fu versato ci fu soddisfazione, per me fu una giornata di gioia quasi infantile. Il Milan ha un assetto che ci lascia sereni per il futuro. Sportivamente la rosa è giovane, italiana e di valore e nel corso degli anni verrà integrata. Il rinnovo di Gattuso, poi, è la ciliegina sulla torta. Parlando fuori dal campo, abbiamo fatto tantissime cose anche se meno visibili e tra 3-4 anni avremo un altro stadio per aumentare i ricavi, o uno tutto nostro completamente nuovo o un San Siro rivisitato con l’Inter. Sin dal primo giorno ha detto di voler investire pesantemente in una squadra che in Cina è un'icona, tanti over 35 hanno seguito le imprese del Milan di Berlusconi e hanno fame di rossonero. Tra 2-3 anni, quando i tempi saranno maturi, vorrebbe anche quotare il club in Borsa: vuole rimanere lui il proprietario e continuare questo ambizioso progetto- Un uomo di poche parole e tanta concretezza: parla poco ma efficacemente. Sicuramente è diverso dai presidenti a cui siamo abituati ma ogni chiacchierata con lui è stata incisiva, come quella di qualche settimana fa quando mi chiese come mai non procedevo al rinnovo di Gennaro Gattuso. Quando si fa firmare un contratto di tre anni ad un tecnico così giovane, la speranza è quella che apra un ciclo stile quelli di Ferguson e Wenger. Per adesso mi accontenterei se i prossimi tre anni fossero di rinascita. Senza Champions League non sarebbe una catastrofe: se in queste ultime giornate non faremo l'impresa, andrà comunque bene. Magari si investirà di meno ma tutti i piani presentati all'Uefa e agli investitori sono stati fatti senza Champions quindi i tifosi siano sereni. Ovviamente la prossima estate sarà una campagna acquisti con un saldo diverso ma soprattutto per i paletti della Uefa, non per una scelta della proprietà: *difficile immaginare l'arrivo di giocatori dai costi altissimi"*.


Dzeko costa 25 m,Chiesa e Felipe Anderson 35,Bailey 40 m. Modric 30. Nessun costo spropositato


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2018)

Eh, purtoppo ha confermato che non bisogna aspettarsi chissà quali colpi e parla di "consolidamento della rosa" anche per la prossima estate...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Aprile 2018)

Stadio tra 3 o 4 anni..... Ottimo direi


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Aprile 2018)

Ottime dichiarazioni, mi sono piaciute. Ovviamente non mi aspetto colpi clamorosi, però bisogna anche vedere loro cosa intendono per costi altissimi. Io ho piena fiducia in loro, staremo a vedere


----------



## kipstar (13 Aprile 2018)

2 o 3 giocatori. titolari però....perchè altrimenti la pachina non la sistemi mica ....


----------



## Schism75 (13 Aprile 2018)

Se 3 innesti sono per gli 11 titolari, e non considerando gli acquisti dei rincalzi, che sono necessari, allora vuol dire che ci possiamo divertire. 

Dobbiamo avere 17 giocatori di movimento buoni/ottimi e 3 giocatori alla Borini o Giovani

Altrimenti ci faremo male anche il prossimo anno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Aprile 2018)

Bella intervista..che illustra bene come Fassone sia più rilassato di noi..mi sa che i giornalai ci raccontano tante di quelle balle.....

Vabbé, noi si tifa..mi auguro arrivino dei bei giocatori, di cui almeno un paio per fare il salto di qualità

Una base buona c'è..adesso si deve tornare in champions...

faccio notare che la champions anche solo se arrivi ai quarti per una italiana vuol dire almeno 80 (O-T-T-A-N-T-A) milioni..

Significa che la fallimentare gestione finale berlusconiana che ci è costata 5 anni lontani dalla champions è costata al club niente niente 350 milioni...


----------



## Djici (13 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bella intervista..che illustra bene come Fassone sia più rilassato di noi..mi sa che i giornalai ci raccontano tante di quelle balle.....
> 
> Vabbé, noi si tifa..mi auguro arrivino dei bei giocatori, di cui almeno un paio per fare il salto di qualità
> 
> ...



Eh pero abbiamo risparmiato i soldi del ingaggio di IBRA che ci portava in CL da solo


----------



## diavolo (13 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone intervistato dalla Gazzetta in edicola e da Premium. Le parole dell'AD:"A livello gestionale pensavoA livello gestionale pensavo avrei avuto qualche difficoltà in più, visto che era un primo anno di rodaggio. Invece sono arrivate risposte molto buone dalle persone all'interno del club, una reazione più positiva del previsto da parte dei tifosi, cosa che non era scontata, e anche se c' è qualche rimpianto per la prima parte campionato al di sotto delle aspettative, poi è stata trovata la rotta giusta. Sono contento anche della parte extra campo. L' azienda cinese è partita, siamo gli unici ad avere una company in loco con un management cinese, e non un semplice ufficio commerciale. Il progetto stadio prende corpo settimana dopo settimana, che si tratti di San Siro rivisitato o uno stadio nuovo. La parte commerciale ha funzionato bene, con sette sponsor nuovi. E il botteghino è andato molto meglio del previsto. Il bilancio è positivo, la strada è quella giusta, siamo in linea con le previsioni”, le parole di Fassone.
> Il rifinanziamento si farà, anche se le modalità sono ancora in discussione. Ci sono tre opzioni che Mister Li sta valutando. Non c' è urgenza di farlo domattina, ci sono ancora sei mesi. L'appoggio della proprietà c'è sempre stato, gli innesti di capitale sono continuativi e frequenti e hanno consentito di lavorare senza mai arrivare al fondo del barile. Però, ripeto, l' auspicio è quello di non arrivare a ottobre: se chiudessimo un paio di mesi prima, magari quattro, sarei più sereno. Nel giro di una settimana-dieci giorni dovrebbe arrivare da Merrill Lynch la proposta definitiva da sottoporre a Mister Li. Sui piani futuri del Milan inciderà anche il giudizio dell’Uefa: “Credo che nel settlement agreement impatti meno rispetto al voluntary . Penso che in questo momento conti di più la pianificazione dei prossimi tre anni e come il Milan intenda rientrare nei paletti del fair play finanziario. Non mi aspetto sanzioni tali da limitare molto le manovre sul mercato. Di certo il saldo fra investimenti e uscite sarà molto più leggero dell'anno scorso. Qualcosa di coerente con i ricavi attuali, che sono sui 215-220 milioni l'anno. Il Milan a Elliott? Mi pare strano, ai confini dell' impossibile, che avvenga questo per un presidente che ha messo così tanti soldi in un club, e continua a metterli. Il Milan andrebbe a Elliott solo se Mister Li non facesse più aumenti di capitale, dunque mi pare un' ipotesi molto remota. Nella mia testa penso che non succederà. Il Milan dal punto di vista finanziario e economico sta benissimo, mentre l'opinione comune talora potrebbe essere ingannevolmente indotta a credere che ci siano dei problemi. Invece non ci sono: se analizziamo serenamente i bilanci, vediamo che il Milan non è affatto messo male. E poi vorrei ricordare che nell' acquisire il Milan Mister Li ha indebitato se stesso. Ha fatto un investimento che pesa solo su di lui, alleggerendo il club dal punto di vista debitorio. Il Milan avrà un consolidamento della rosa. L' 80-90% dei giocatori ha reso in linea, o sopra le aspettative. Comunque non avremmo potuto spendere 240 milioni se non fossero state fatte diverse cessioni assolutamente non scontate, e una serie di plusvalenze vere, su giocatori non semplici. Mirabelli ha fatto un gran lavoro. Ora arriveranno correzioni progressive:* i tifosi possono aspettarsi 2-3 giocatori nuovi *nei punti ritenuti critici. Ci sarà un consolidamento della rosa. Obbligo di cedere un big? Numeri alla mano, a livello finanziario non avrei l' obbligo di fare cessioni, ma avendo fatto un punto della situazione con ds e allenatore, posso dire che ci saranno entrate e uscite. Donnarumma? Da parte di tutti noi c' è totale fiducia, è uno dei pilastri e nella nostra testa Gigio sarà il portiere titolare molto a lungo
> 
> 
> È stato l'anno del dragone, il tempo mi sembra volato La proprietà ha dato un'impronta significativa, nel contempo lasciandomi grande libertà di movimento: ci ha dato supporto economico, consigli e suggerimenti ma abbracciando l'italianità del management. Sin dal mio primo contatto con il gruppo cinese, il primo agosto, percepii fiducia e stima- Nei giorni precedenti ho sofferto per quel regime di incertezza che si viveva per le difficoltà ad arrivare al closing. Quando l'ultimo euro della nuova proprietà fu versato ci fu soddisfazione, per me fu una giornata di gioia quasi infantile. Il Milan ha un assetto che ci lascia sereni per il futuro. Sportivamente la rosa è giovane, italiana e di valore e nel corso degli anni verrà integrata. Il rinnovo di Gattuso, poi, è la ciliegina sulla torta. Parlando fuori dal campo, abbiamo fatto tantissime cose anche se meno visibili e tra 3-4 anni avremo un altro stadio per aumentare i ricavi, o uno tutto nostro completamente nuovo o un San Siro rivisitato con l’Inter. Sin dal primo giorno ha detto di voler investire pesantemente in una squadra che in Cina è un'icona, tanti over 35 hanno seguito le imprese del Milan di Berlusconi e hanno fame di rossonero. Tra 2-3 anni, quando i tempi saranno maturi, vorrebbe anche quotare il club in Borsa: vuole rimanere lui il proprietario e continuare questo ambizioso progetto- Un uomo di poche parole e tanta concretezza: parla poco ma efficacemente. Sicuramente è diverso dai presidenti a cui siamo abituati ma ogni chiacchierata con lui è stata incisiva, come quella di qualche settimana fa quando mi chiese come mai non procedevo al rinnovo di Gennaro Gattuso. Quando si fa firmare un contratto di tre anni ad un tecnico così giovane, la speranza è quella che apra un ciclo stile quelli di Ferguson e Wenger. Per adesso mi accontenterei se i prossimi tre anni fossero di rinascita. Senza Champions League non sarebbe una catastrofe: se in queste ultime giornate non faremo l'impresa, andrà comunque bene. Magari si investirà di meno ma tutti i piani presentati all'Uefa e agli investitori sono stati fatti senza Champions quindi i tifosi siano sereni. Ovviamente la prossima estate sarà una campagna acquisti con un saldo diverso ma soprattutto per i paletti della Uefa, non per una scelta della proprietà: difficile immaginare l'arrivo di giocatori dai costi altissimi".



Reina,Strinic e il terzo sarà un Politano qualsiasi.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Aprile 2018)

Interessanti le parole di Fassone come sempre.

1 Le cose stanno meglio di come ce le dipingono i giornali, ma ci voleva poco a saperlo, basta guardare la chiusura della trimestrale.
2 Li resta un personaggio misterioso ed enigmatico, sebbene Fassone ce lo voglia presentare in un altro modo.
3 Grande ottimismo per il SA. Vedremo, non perchè i nostri conti siano preoccupanti, piuttosto perchè la UEFA è troppo schizofrenica sull'argomento.
4 Ci saranno 2-3 innesti, che è il punto che interessa a tutto il forum. Penso che Fassone si riferisca ovviamente alla squadra titolare, mi pare sottinteso.
5 Ci saranno cessioni eccellenti (le parole su Donnarumma per me sono di circostanza).
6 La questione stadio diventerà una telenovela straziante, ci scommetto quello che volete.
7 Milan China resta ancora una cosa del tutto indecifrabile.


----------



## Aron (13 Aprile 2018)

Ora sì che un milanista può stare tranquillo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone intervistato dalla Gazzetta in edicola e da Premium. Le parole dell'AD:"A livello gestionale pensavoA livello gestionale pensavo avrei avuto qualche difficoltà in più, visto che era un primo anno di rodaggio. Invece sono arrivate risposte molto buone dalle persone all'interno del club, una reazione più positiva del previsto da parte dei tifosi, cosa che non era scontata, e anche se c' è qualche rimpianto per la prima parte campionato al di sotto delle aspettative, poi è stata trovata la rotta giusta. Sono contento anche della parte extra campo. L' azienda cinese è partita, siamo gli unici ad avere una company in loco con un management cinese, e non un semplice ufficio commerciale. Il progetto stadio prende corpo settimana dopo settimana, che si tratti di San Siro rivisitato o uno stadio nuovo. La parte commerciale ha funzionato bene, con sette sponsor nuovi. E il botteghino è andato molto meglio del previsto. Il bilancio è positivo, la strada è quella giusta, siamo in linea con le previsioni”, le parole di Fassone.
> Il rifinanziamento si farà, anche se le modalità sono ancora in discussione. Ci sono tre opzioni che Mister Li sta valutando. Non c' è urgenza di farlo domattina, ci sono ancora sei mesi. L'appoggio della proprietà c'è sempre stato, gli innesti di capitale sono continuativi e frequenti e hanno consentito di lavorare senza mai arrivare al fondo del barile. Però, ripeto, l' auspicio è quello di non arrivare a ottobre: se chiudessimo un paio di mesi prima, magari quattro, sarei più sereno. Nel giro di una settimana-dieci giorni dovrebbe arrivare da Merrill Lynch la proposta definitiva da sottoporre a Mister Li. Sui piani futuri del Milan inciderà anche il giudizio dell’Uefa: “Credo che nel settlement agreement impatti meno rispetto al voluntary . Penso che in questo momento conti di più la pianificazione dei prossimi tre anni e come il Milan intenda rientrare nei paletti del fair play finanziario. Non mi aspetto sanzioni tali da limitare molto le manovre sul mercato. Di certo il saldo fra investimenti e uscite sarà molto più leggero dell'anno scorso. Qualcosa di coerente con i ricavi attuali, che sono sui 215-220 milioni l'anno. Il Milan a Elliott? Mi pare strano, ai confini dell' impossibile, che avvenga questo per un presidente che ha messo così tanti soldi in un club, e continua a metterli. Il Milan andrebbe a Elliott solo se Mister Li non facesse più aumenti di capitale, dunque mi pare un' ipotesi molto remota. Nella mia testa penso che non succederà. Il Milan dal punto di vista finanziario e economico sta benissimo, mentre l'opinione comune talora potrebbe essere ingannevolmente indotta a credere che ci siano dei problemi. Invece non ci sono: se analizziamo serenamente i bilanci, vediamo che il Milan non è affatto messo male. E poi vorrei ricordare che nell' acquisire il Milan Mister Li ha indebitato se stesso. Ha fatto un investimento che pesa solo su di lui, alleggerendo il club dal punto di vista debitorio. Il Milan avrà un consolidamento della rosa. L' 80-90% dei giocatori ha reso in linea, o sopra le aspettative. Comunque non avremmo potuto spendere 240 milioni se non fossero state fatte diverse cessioni assolutamente non scontate, e una serie di plusvalenze vere, su giocatori non semplici. Mirabelli ha fatto un gran lavoro. Ora arriveranno correzioni progressive: i tifosi possono aspettarsi 2-3 giocatori nuovi nei punti ritenuti critici. Ci sarà un consolidamento della rosa. Obbligo di cedere un big? Numeri alla mano, a livello finanziario non avrei l' obbligo di fare cessioni, ma avendo fatto un punto della situazione con ds e allenatore, posso dire che ci saranno entrate e uscite. Donnarumma? Da parte di tutti noi c' è totale fiducia, è uno dei pilastri e nella nostra testa Gigio sarà il portiere titolare molto a lungo
> 
> 
> È stato l'anno del dragone, il tempo mi sembra volato La proprietà ha dato un'impronta significativa, nel contempo lasciandomi grande libertà di movimento: ci ha dato supporto economico, consigli e suggerimenti ma abbracciando l'italianità del management. Sin dal mio primo contatto con il gruppo cinese, il primo agosto, percepii fiducia e stima- Nei giorni precedenti ho sofferto per quel regime di incertezza che si viveva per le difficoltà ad arrivare al closing. Quando l'ultimo euro della nuova proprietà fu versato ci fu soddisfazione, per me fu una giornata di gioia quasi infantile. Il Milan ha un assetto che ci lascia sereni per il futuro. Sportivamente la rosa è giovane, italiana e di valore e nel corso degli anni verrà integrata. Il rinnovo di Gattuso, poi, è la ciliegina sulla torta. Parlando fuori dal campo, abbiamo fatto tantissime cose anche se meno visibili e tra 3-4 anni avremo un altro stadio per aumentare i ricavi, o uno tutto nostro completamente nuovo o un San Siro rivisitato con l’Inter. Sin dal primo giorno ha detto di voler investire pesantemente in una squadra che in Cina è un'icona, tanti over 35 hanno seguito le imprese del Milan di Berlusconi e hanno fame di rossonero. Tra 2-3 anni, quando i tempi saranno maturi, vorrebbe anche quotare il club in Borsa: vuole rimanere lui il proprietario e continuare questo ambizioso progetto- Un uomo di poche parole e tanta concretezza: parla poco ma efficacemente. Sicuramente è diverso dai presidenti a cui siamo abituati ma ogni chiacchierata con lui è stata incisiva, come quella di qualche settimana fa quando mi chiese come mai non procedevo al rinnovo di Gennaro Gattuso. Quando si fa firmare un contratto di tre anni ad un tecnico così giovane, la speranza è quella che apra un ciclo stile quelli di Ferguson e Wenger. Per adesso mi accontenterei se i prossimi tre anni fossero di rinascita. Senza Champions League non sarebbe una catastrofe: se in queste ultime giornate non faremo l'impresa, andrà comunque bene. Magari si investirà di meno ma tutti i piani presentati all'Uefa e agli investitori sono stati fatti senza Champions quindi i tifosi siano sereni. Ovviamente la prossima estate sarà una campagna acquisti con un saldo diverso ma soprattutto per i paletti della Uefa, non per una scelta della proprietà: difficile immaginare l'arrivo di giocatori dai costi altissimi".



Per via del SA, i top player quindi non arriveranno.
Mi aspetto comunque che si prendano 2/3 giocatori come ha detto, di ottimo livello, nelle zone in cui abbiamo bisogno (mezz'ala, esterno d'attacco e punta).


----------



## Garrincha (13 Aprile 2018)

Sul rifinanziamento gli è partita la supercazzola, prima dice che sul tavolo di Li ci sono diverse opzioni che sceglierà lui come a dire che sta solo aspettando la decisione della società, poi diventa sono tranquillo ma speriamo che non si arrivi all'ultimo giorno e che in qualche modo si risolva, la seconda parte toglie ogni potere decisionale a Li e sono gli istituti finanziari che devono accettare se rifinanziare il debito.

Da ho diverse proposte sul tavolo devo solo scegliere quella che mi piace a speriamo che almeno una accetti


----------



## jacky (13 Aprile 2018)

Dichiarazioni fatte come al solito a caso, che prendono tempo parlando di futuro.
Ma non ci sarà quotazione in borsa, non ci sarà Champions quest'anno, non ci sarà stadio e non ci saranno grossi investimenti perché la Uefa ci ha bocciato.

Un dg, pagato da Li, dice di essere quasi sicuro ma non sicurissimo che lui possa continuare con gli aumenti di capitale.
Li ha alleggerito i debiti del Milan? Sì con un prestito da usuraio.
Mirabelli ha fatto un buon lavoro per arrivare nella stessa posizione dell'anno prima dopo 250 milioni spesi? Contento lui.
Il 90% della rosa ha reso come o più del previsto... Delirio!
Il rinnovo di Gattuso ciliegina sulla torta? Ah, hanno scambiato il cognome con quello di Conte?

PORTATE GENTE CHE CAPISCE DI CALCIO... e via da qui al più presto.
Abbiamo uno che è stato cacciato a pedate da Napoli, Inter e Juventus a condurre la baracca... come ci siamo ridotti.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Aprile 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Per via del SA, i top player quindi non arriveranno.
> Mi aspetto comunque che si prendano 2/3 giocatori come ha detto, di ottimo livello, nelle zone in cui abbiamo bisogno (mezz'ala, esterno d'attacco e punta).



Che poi sono i tre famosi ultimi ritocchi nei ruoli che lo stesso Fassone diceva già l'estate scorsa


----------



## jacky (13 Aprile 2018)

I milanisti sono il popolo che si fa più ammaliare dalle chiacchiere e dalle prese in giro.

Fassone piace perché sa parlare bene, ma ha buttato un mare di denari, non è intervenuto prima di 5 mesi di follia con Montella, ha portato un decimo dei ricavi annunciati dal mercato cinese e non parliamo dei risultati sportivi...

Fortuna che ci sono 80 mila persone che quest'anno gli hanno regalato 3-4 milioni di euro per 5-6 partite.
Però chi fa sacrifici per pagare un biglietto meriterebbe una gestione migliore. Il Milan merita il top non dei pluricacciati.


----------



## Teddy (13 Aprile 2018)

Dichiarazioni che ci stanno, non penso potesse dire altrimenti o informare pubblicamente di eventuali problemi finanziari. Mi è piaciuta la parte sul calciomercato, onesta e realistica, senza prese in giro con top o ciliegione.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Aprile 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> I milanisti sono il popolo che si fa più ammaliare dalle chiacchiere e dalle prese in giro.
> 
> Fassone piace perché sa parlare bene, ma ha buttato un mare di denari, non è intervenuto prima di 5 mesi di follia con Montella, ha portato un decimo dei ricavi annunciati dal mercato cinese e non parliamo dei risultati sportivi...
> 
> ...



Quoto tutto. Ha una buona parlantina, tante promesse (stadio nuovo e rifinanziamento) ma la sostanza non c'è.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Aprile 2018)

E niente se anche dopo un intervista cosi c'è qualcuno che si lamenta non so più cosa dire.


----------



## Jaqen (13 Aprile 2018)

Barella, Chiesa e Belotti


----------



## Djici (13 Aprile 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Sul rifinanziamento gli è partita la supercazzola, prima dice che sul tavolo di Li ci sono diverse opzioni che sceglierà lui come a dire che sta solo aspettando la decisione della società, poi diventa sono tranquillo ma speriamo che non si arrivi all'ultimo giorno e che in qualche modo si risolva, la seconda parte toglie ogni potere decisionale a Li e sono gli istituti finanziari che devono accettare se rifinanziare il debito.
> 
> Da ho diverse proposte sul tavolo devo solo scegliere quella che mi piace a speriamo che almeno una accetti



Anche se sono solo parole (e quindi valgono poco), mi aveva messo piu tranquilita la lettera del presidente rispetto alle paroli di Fassone.
Come te ho notato che parte sicurissimo che tutto vada bene e che Li ha solo da scegliere e poi mano mano, piu parla e piu vedi i dubbi e le cose che non sono logiche rispetto alle paroli iniziali.

Comunque non voglio criticare le parole.
Si vedra ben presto se le cose stanno come dice, ma pure se avesse la certezza che non si fara nulla, lui non e che puo andare a dirlo a mezzo stampa come stanno le cose.

Si vedra.


----------



## jacky (13 Aprile 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E niente se anche dopo un intervista cosi c'è qualcuno che si lamenta non so più cosa dire.



I milanisti, quelli che non credono alle chiacchiere e al "tra tre anni, tra quattro...etc", si lamentano dei fatti e dei risultati PUNTO.

Abbiamo speso 250 milioni MALE, abbiamo puntato sull'allenatore e sul ds SBAGLIATO (e fortuna che il primo è andato a Siviglia), i risultati sono PESSIMI, addirittura IMBARAZZANTI nei big match.

Hanno fatto ALL IN nel mercato dell'anno scorso sbagliando (evviva!), quando dovevano mantenere la base, prendere 2-3 pedine (Bonucci, Kessie e una punta) e tenersi un tesoretto per quest'anno.

Io non sono un professore che giustifica uno studente che non studia, non sono un genitore che giustifica il figlio che torna tardi. Io sono un tifoso di una delle squadre più importanti al mondo e non giustifico niente e nessuno. Perché gli stipendi sono da top e quindi chi sbaglia, anche solo mezza volta in questa società, dovrebbe avere il coraggio di andare a casa e non continuare a prendere in giro.

Ci stiamo trasformando in una Rometta o in una Lazietta qualsiasi. E molti non se ne rendono conto.

E tra un anno sentiremo le solite chiacchiere. ("tra tre anni, tra quattro,... etc").

Ma pensa te se siamo la seconda-terza squadra per ingaggi e mi devo sentir dire che il 90% della rosa sta facendo bene o molto bene... a centro classifica o poco più per tutta la stagione ed eliminati dalla prima squadra seria (settima in premier eh) in EL.


----------



## Il Genio (13 Aprile 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> I milanisti, quelli che non credono alle chiacchiere e al "tra tre anni, tra quattro...etc", si lamentano dei fatti e dei risultati PUNTO.
> 
> Abbiamo speso 250 milioni MALE, abbiamo puntato sull'allenatore e sul ds SBAGLIATO (e fortuna che il primo è andato a Siviglia), i risultati sono PESSIMI, addirittura IMBARAZZANTI nei big match.
> 
> ...




Sicuro?
Se tutti i Tifosi (con la T rigorosamente maiuscola) fossero come te, purtroppo saremmo messi molto peggio di come siamo adesso.
Tu segui/vai allo stadio solo quando le cose vanno bene scommetto.
Poi però magari ti riempi la bocca con gli amici che a Milan-Cavese c'erano (anzi ERAVAMO, visto che tu sicuramente non c'eri, mentre io si) 70000 persone

Perché non ti lamentavi anche prima?

Oooops, prima non potevi, perchè non eri iscritto.
Coincidenze?

Io non credo alle coincidenze


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Aprile 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> I milanisti, quelli che non credono alle chiacchiere e al "tra tre anni, tra quattro...etc", si lamentano dei fatti e dei risultati PUNTO.
> 
> Abbiamo speso 250 milioni MALE, abbiamo puntato sull'allenatore e sul ds SBAGLIATO (e fortuna che il primo è andato a Siviglia), i risultati sono PESSIMI, addirittura IMBARAZZANTI nei big match.
> 
> ...



Quindi il vero milanista dovrebbe solo guardare alla classifica in maniera ottusa senza contestualizzare un minimo il tutto? Ci sta...
Per quanto mi riguarda il vero grande (e oramai fatale) errore è stato non cacciare Montella moooolto prima.
Comuque sia ci avevano pensato i loro predecessori a trasformarci in qualcosa di MOLTO inferiore ad una "rometta" o "lazietta" qualsiasi...


----------



## Djici (13 Aprile 2018)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Sicuro?
> Se tutti i Tifosi (con la T rigorosamente maiuscola) fossero come te, purtroppo saremmo messi molto peggio di come siamo adesso.
> Tu segui/vai allo stadio solo quando le cose vanno bene scommetto.
> Poi però magari ti riempi la bocca con gli amici che a Milan-Cavese c'erano (anzi ERAVAMO, visto che tu sicuramente non c'eri, mentre io si) 70000 persone
> ...



Il tifoso tifa la squadra. Non e che deve applaudire a tutto quello che fa il proprietario (che sia Berlusconi o Yonghong Li) o la dirigenza (che sia Galliani o Fassone-Mirabelli).

Mica ha detto che non devi piu andare allo stadio o tifare il Milan.
La tua risposta non centra nulla con il suo discorso.

Io tifo Milan, ma che rabbia quando vedevo la curva che non contestava B&G... ma non e che mi e mai passato dalla testa la voglia di cambiare squadra. Che si vinca o che si perda si tifa Milan.
Ma sulla mia bandiera rossonera non e che e scritto Forza Fassone o Viva Mirabelli.
Loro non sono il Milan. Sono una parte del Milan di oggi ma potrebbero essere cambiati senza problema anche domani mattina.
Il Milan rimane il Milan, pure senza loro.

Penso che il discorso sia piu o meno quello.

Poi forse non dovrei rispondere a nome suo. Magari la pensa in modo totalmente differente.

E come la penso io.


----------



## jacky (13 Aprile 2018)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Sicuro?
> Se tutti i Tifosi (con la T rigorosamente maiuscola) fossero come te, purtroppo saremmo messi molto peggio di come siamo adesso.
> Tu segui/vai allo stadio solo quando le cose vanno bene scommetto.
> Poi però magari ti riempi la bocca con gli amici che a Milan-Cavese c'erano (anzi ERAVAMO, visto che tu sicuramente non c'eri, mentre io si) 70000 persone
> ...



I tifosi che vanno allo stadio non sono migliori di chi non va. Discorsi da bar.
Non inquiniamo la critica, che è seria e purtroppo reale.
Ripeto chi amministra il Milan deve essere ****..to, basta facce da scemi, fuori gli attributi e portare a casa i risultati.
A Napoli c'è un Presidente che lo è, compete con la metà dei nostri soldi, ma ha due palloni così e i risultati arrivano.
Qua ci sono anche i soldi e non si vede niente.
Quindi ripeto: dentro chi sa lavorare, del resto non me ne frega niente. E chi è capace lo deve dimostrare con i FATTI.


----------



## Djici (13 Aprile 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Quindi il vero milanista dovrebbe solo guardare alla classifica in maniera ottusa senza contestualizzare un minimo il tutto? Ci sta...
> Per quanto mi riguarda il vero grande (e oramai fatale) errore è stato non cacciare Montella moooolto prima.
> Comuque sia ci avevano pensato i loro predecessori a trasformarci in qualcosa di MOLTO inferiore ad una "rometta" o "lazietta" qualsiasi...



Non esiste un modo unico o migliore di essere milanisti. Ci sono mln di modi, cosi come ci sono mln di modi di essere "italiano" o di essere un "uomo"...


----------



## jacky (13 Aprile 2018)

Abbiamo fatto pena e si loda Mirabelli per le plusvalenze, si dice che il 90% della rosa ha fatto benissimo, che aver perso la Champions non è un dramma (ma ci sono fior fior di video dell'anno scorso che dicono il contrario).

Potete dire quello che volete, è calcio e quindi passatempo, ma anch'io dico la mia... e arriva un momento in cui si deve dire STOP, basta!... le scatole sono piene, anzi strapiene.

E queste dichiarazioni ridicole, da perdenti puri, da gente che ha formato un gruppetto che punta solo a difendere i propri interessi e i propri privilegi (stipendi enormi?) fanno solo male.
Fassone difende il ds che ha scelto, perché se lo attaccasse dovrebbe essere il primo a mettersi alla porta.

Eh ma finirà anche questo teatrino... finirà e molto presto.


----------



## jacky (13 Aprile 2018)

E per completare: il genio Fassone sta facendo i complimenti a un ds che ha costruito una squadra che in casa ha fatto 16 gol in 15 partite.
16. 

Tutte le altre big sono sopra i 30, la Lazio che incassa soldi veri dal mercato (Biglia e Keita) 38.

Andiamo avanti con queste coppiette che si difendono a vicenda. Se siete contenti, va bene anche a me. Tanto ormai siamo tutti abituati a soffrire.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Aprile 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non esiste un modo unico o migliore di essere milanisti. Ci sono mln di modi, cosi come ci sono mln di modi di essere "italiano" o di essere un "uomo"...



E come esistono diversi tipi di cuore...quello puro e quello a bidone della munnezza


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone intervistato dalla Gazzetta in edicola e da Premium. Le parole dell'AD:"A livello gestionale pensavoA livello gestionale pensavo avrei avuto qualche difficoltà in più, visto che era un primo anno di rodaggio. Invece sono arrivate risposte molto buone dalle persone all'interno del club, una reazione più positiva del previsto da parte dei tifosi, cosa che non era scontata, e anche se c' è qualche rimpianto per la prima parte campionato al di sotto delle aspettative, poi è stata trovata la rotta giusta. Sono contento anche della parte extra campo. L' azienda cinese è partita, siamo gli unici ad avere una company in loco con un management cinese, e non un semplice ufficio commerciale. Il progetto stadio prende corpo settimana dopo settimana, che si tratti di San Siro rivisitato o uno stadio nuovo. La parte commerciale ha funzionato bene, con sette sponsor nuovi. E il botteghino è andato molto meglio del previsto. Il bilancio è positivo, la strada è quella giusta, siamo in linea con le previsioni”, le parole di Fassone.
> Il rifinanziamento si farà, anche se le modalità sono ancora in discussione. Ci sono tre opzioni che Mister Li sta valutando. Non c' è urgenza di farlo domattina, ci sono ancora sei mesi. L'appoggio della proprietà c'è sempre stato, gli innesti di capitale sono continuativi e frequenti e hanno consentito di lavorare senza mai arrivare al fondo del barile. Però, ripeto, l' auspicio è quello di non arrivare a ottobre: se chiudessimo un paio di mesi prima, magari quattro, sarei più sereno. Nel giro di una settimana-dieci giorni dovrebbe arrivare da Merrill Lynch la proposta definitiva da sottoporre a Mister Li. Sui piani futuri del Milan inciderà anche il giudizio dell’Uefa: “Credo che nel settlement agreement impatti meno rispetto al voluntary . Penso che in questo momento conti di più la pianificazione dei prossimi tre anni e come il Milan intenda rientrare nei paletti del fair play finanziario. Non mi aspetto sanzioni tali da limitare molto le manovre sul mercato. Di certo il saldo fra investimenti e uscite sarà molto più leggero dell'anno scorso. Qualcosa di coerente con i ricavi attuali, che sono sui 215-220 milioni l'anno. Il Milan a Elliott? Mi pare strano, ai confini dell' impossibile, che avvenga questo per un presidente che ha messo così tanti soldi in un club, e continua a metterli. Il Milan andrebbe a Elliott solo se Mister Li non facesse più aumenti di capitale, dunque mi pare un' ipotesi molto remota. Nella mia testa penso che non succederà. Il Milan dal punto di vista finanziario e economico sta benissimo, mentre l'opinione comune talora potrebbe essere ingannevolmente indotta a credere che ci siano dei problemi. Invece non ci sono: se analizziamo serenamente i bilanci, vediamo che il Milan non è affatto messo male. E poi vorrei ricordare che nell' acquisire il Milan Mister Li ha indebitato se stesso. Ha fatto un investimento che pesa solo su di lui, alleggerendo il club dal punto di vista debitorio. Il Milan avrà un consolidamento della rosa. L' 80-90% dei giocatori ha reso in linea, o sopra le aspettative. Comunque non avremmo potuto spendere 240 milioni se non fossero state fatte diverse cessioni assolutamente non scontate, e una serie di plusvalenze vere, su giocatori non semplici. Mirabelli ha fatto un gran lavoro. Ora arriveranno correzioni progressive: i tifosi possono aspettarsi 2-3 giocatori nuovi nei punti ritenuti critici. Ci sarà un consolidamento della rosa. Obbligo di cedere un big? Numeri alla mano, a livello finanziario non avrei l' obbligo di fare cessioni, ma avendo fatto un punto della situazione con ds e allenatore, posso dire che ci saranno entrate e uscite. Donnarumma? Da parte di tutti noi c' è totale fiducia, è uno dei pilastri e nella nostra testa Gigio sarà il portiere titolare molto a lungo
> 
> 
> È stato l'anno del dragone, il tempo mi sembra volato La proprietà ha dato un'impronta significativa, nel contempo lasciandomi grande libertà di movimento: ci ha dato supporto economico, consigli e suggerimenti ma abbracciando l'italianità del management. Sin dal mio primo contatto con il gruppo cinese, il primo agosto, percepii fiducia e stima- Nei giorni precedenti ho sofferto per quel regime di incertezza che si viveva per le difficoltà ad arrivare al closing. Quando l'ultimo euro della nuova proprietà fu versato ci fu soddisfazione, per me fu una giornata di gioia quasi infantile. Il Milan ha un assetto che ci lascia sereni per il futuro. Sportivamente la rosa è giovane, italiana e di valore e nel corso degli anni verrà integrata. Il rinnovo di Gattuso, poi, è la ciliegina sulla torta. Parlando fuori dal campo, abbiamo fatto tantissime cose anche se meno visibili e tra 3-4 anni avremo un altro stadio per aumentare i ricavi, o uno tutto nostro completamente nuovo o un San Siro rivisitato con l’Inter. Sin dal primo giorno ha detto di voler investire pesantemente in una squadra che in Cina è un'icona, tanti over 35 hanno seguito le imprese del Milan di Berlusconi e hanno fame di rossonero. Tra 2-3 anni, quando i tempi saranno maturi, vorrebbe anche quotare il club in Borsa: vuole rimanere lui il proprietario e continuare questo ambizioso progetto- Un uomo di poche parole e tanta concretezza: parla poco ma efficacemente. Sicuramente è diverso dai presidenti a cui siamo abituati ma ogni chiacchierata con lui è stata incisiva, come quella di qualche settimana fa quando mi chiese come mai non procedevo al rinnovo di Gennaro Gattuso. Quando si fa firmare un contratto di tre anni ad un tecnico così giovane, la speranza è quella che apra un ciclo stile quelli di Ferguson e Wenger. Per adesso mi accontenterei se i prossimi tre anni fossero di rinascita. Senza Champions League non sarebbe una catastrofe: se in queste ultime giornate non faremo l'impresa, andrà comunque bene. Magari si investirà di meno ma tutti i piani presentati all'Uefa e agli investitori sono stati fatti senza Champions quindi i tifosi siano sereni. Ovviamente la prossima estate sarà una campagna acquisti con un saldo diverso ma soprattutto per i paletti della Uefa, non per una scelta della proprietà: difficile immaginare l'arrivo di giocatori dai costi altissimi".



Dichiarazioni imbarazzanti. Prima fa notare una certa sicurezza per il rifinanziamento, poi si smentisce da solo. 
Diciamo che Fassone non è nuovo a certe dichiarazioni super ottimiste rivelatasi successivamente delle buffonate. Provate a chiedere ai tifosi intertristi. Era così tranquillo quando l'inter stava per fallire.  
Comunque tralasciando questi aspetti, da questa intervista si evincono 3 cose fondamentalmente:
1)Non verranno presi top player o giocatori di qualità superiore (niente spese dai costi alti), ergo le richieste di Bonucci ma di chiunque ha a cuore il Milan, vanno a quel paese. Questo significa che come alcuni di noi sospettavamo, abbiamo fatto all in quest'estate, senza magari conservare qualcosa per la prossima campagna acquisti. Complimenti ai geni! 

2)Sono in programma delle cessioni, e non di riserve, ma titolari, e mette in mezzo il DS e l'allenatore, come se fossero addirittura richieste loro. Altra presa per il mulo magistrale, far passare la probabile cessione di qualche titolare (penso a Suso in primis, e poi Donnarumma o chissà chi) come un preciso progetto tattico. Chapeau, a prendere per i fondelli è un maestro!

3)Il fatturato non è affatto di 300 e passa milioni come qualcuno millantava. Si naviga sui 220 mln massimo, parole di Fassone. Mi auguro siano almeno cifre reali e non ottimistiche, se no sarebbe drammatico. Certo è che con 220 mln di fatturato, avendo aumentato i costi di gestione, non so bene a quanto ammontano adesso ma suppongo siano superiori rispetto a prima, avremo margini di manovra ridottissimi. Ottimo. Non c'è che dire, lodiamo pure il lavoro, nel frattempo la Roma viaggia ad un fatturato superiore al nostro, il Napoli ci ha ormai raggiunto e l'inter ha sforato i 300. Siamo praticamente la 5 forza del campionato come Fatturato. 

L'importante è essere contenti per le parole di Fassone.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (13 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni imbarazzanti. Prima fa notare una certa sicurezza per il rifinanziamento, poi si smentisce da solo.
> Diciamo che Fassone non è nuovo a certe dichiarazioni super ottimiste rivelatasi successivamente delle buffonate.* Provate a chiedere ai tifosi intertristi. Era così tranquillo quando l'inter stava per fallire.*
> Comunque tralasciando questi aspetti, da questa intervista si evincono 3 cose fondamentalmente:
> 1)Non verranno presi top player o giocatori di qualità superiore (niente spese dai costi alti), ergo le richieste di Bonucci ma di chiunque ha a cuore il Milan, vanno a quel paese. Questo significa che come alcuni di noi sospettavamo, abbiamo fatto all in quest'estate, senza magari conservare qualcosa per la prossima campagna acquisti. Complimenti ai geni!
> ...


Del Fassone D.G. Interista esistono ancora le interviste e non è difficile trovarle sul web...
Interessante quella rilasciata a C&F dove il nostro attuale AD assicurava tutti sulla solidità finanziaria di Thoir dipinto come ambizioso fino al punto di aver investito nell'Inter più di 400 milioni di euro (???????)
Ora i casi sono due...Fassone dice la verità e di conseguenza Thoir ha perso centinaia di milioni di euro con i cugini oppure come sospetto ha fatto semplicemente il suo dovere...quello di essere aziendalista e di conseguenza difendere l'Inter ed il suo proprietario...

Il tutto per sottolineare che Fassone con queste interviste fa semplicemente il suo dovere di dirigente aziendale...difende il suo operato,la società per la quale lavora ed ovviamente il proprietario della stessa...
Lo capisco e non gliene faccio una colpa...al suo posto farei lo stesso...ma attenzione a far passare quello che dice per verità assoluta...i ''panni sporchi'' (come giusto che sia) li tiene nascosti a Casa Milan...fino a quando potrà...


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Aprile 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Del Fassone D.G. Interista esistono ancora le interviste e non è difficile trovarle sul web...
> Interessante quella rilasciata a C&F dove il nostro attuale AD assicurava tutti sulla solidità finanziaria di Thoir dipinto come ambizioso fino al punto di aver investito nell'Inter più di 400 milioni di euro (???????)
> Ora i casi sono due...Fassone dice la verità e di conseguenza Thoir ha perso centinaia di milioni di euro con i cugini oppure come sospetto ha fatto semplicemente il suo dovere...quello di essere aziendalista e di conseguenza difendere l'Inter ed il suo proprietario...
> 
> ...



Concordo..Non gliene faccio una colpa, fa il suo lavoro. Mi fa rabbia però che molti non guardano con spirito critico ed obiettivo. 
Io ricordo ancora le parole di Fassone dove diceva che il rifinanziamento non era un problema e che si sarebbe fatto addirittura prima del previsto, entro marzo. Adesso si augura di non arrivare agli ultimi giorni.


----------



## jacky (13 Aprile 2018)

Ragazzi, ma ancora non avete capito che l'obiettivo numero 1 dei manager è portarsi a casa più mensilità possibili?
Ho lavorato in questo mondo e questi sono i fatti. Sono venditori di fumo per prendersi il rinnovo.
E Fassone difendendo Mirabelli, difendendo le sue scelte e questa stagione non fa altro che il suo lavoro: il venditore di fumo.
Ma la stagione è pessima, sotto tutti i punti di vista. Tutti. 
Io voglio un Presidente, basta! Voglio uno che si incazza se spende 1 centesimo di più e se non raggiunge tutti gli obiettivi prefissi.
E non uno che dica: "e ma, tra due anni, tra tre, questo però quello però". Solo a quel punto il Milan tornerà.

Per ora sentiamoci i deliri di Fassone che dice che Li lo ha chiamato per chiedergli come mai non rinnovava Gattuso.
Azz, e questo sarebbero le aspirazioni di Li? Mazza, e la gente applaude, esulta, è orgogliosissima di questo schifo.
No dai. Smettetela e ve lo dico amichevolmente.
Il Milan è un'altra cosa, tifoso da stadio o meno.

Tutti noi dobbiamo combattere e lottare e continuare a dire "è un'altra cosa" prima che quell'è si trasformi in era... E sarà troppo tardi.


----------



## jacky (13 Aprile 2018)

Neanche Lotito ha fatto questi teatrini ridicoli (pagliacciate) dopo aver confermato S.Inzaghi sulla panchina.

Teniamoci Gattuso e punto! Speriamo bene, altrimenti saranno guai.

Ma addirittura far passare il triennale per una mega conquista no! C'è un limite a tutto.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Aprile 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Del Fassone D.G. Interista esistono ancora le interviste e non è difficile trovarle sul web...
> Interessante quella rilasciata a C&F dove il nostro attuale AD assicurava tutti sulla solidità finanziaria di Thoir dipinto come ambizioso fino al punto di aver investito nell'Inter più di 400 milioni di euro (???????)
> Ora i casi sono due...Fassone dice la verità e di conseguenza Thoir ha perso centinaia di milioni di euro con i cugini oppure come sospetto ha fatto semplicemente il suo dovere...quello di essere aziendalista e di conseguenza difendere l'Inter ed il suo proprietario...
> 
> ...



Beh dai, se poi la conseguenza sarà l'essere venduti a qualche colosso (magari non cinese) come successo con l'inda ne sarò felice


----------



## Garrincha (13 Aprile 2018)

Ma ancora, quali sarebbero queste plusvalenze non facili per cui Mirabelli ha fatto un capolavoro? Bertolacci e Bacca in prestito? Niang, Sosa e De Sciglio avevano i loro estimatori e li hai ceduti a prezzi onesti


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (13 Aprile 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Beh dai, se poi la conseguenza sarà l'essere venduti a qualche colosso (magari non cinese) come successo con l'inda ne sarò felice


Come ben saprai sono molto scettico su questa nuova proprietà e sui dirigenti scelti per guidare il nuovo corso...ma questa è una mia personalissima posizione...
Fin qui smentita dai fatti...la proprietà ha sempre rispettato le scadenze (seppur tra mille peripezie) e credo che anche sulla questione del rifinanziamento alla fine in qualche modo ne verrà fuori...
Il mio intervento più che altro voleva sottolineare il fatto che le dichiarazioni di Fassone devono per forza volgere al sereno...perchè è il suo ruolo che glielo impone...è un aziendalista ed è giusto che sia così...
Se poi qualcuno si sente rassicurato dalle sue parole e le ritiene ''verità assolute'' non posso far altro che augurargli buona fortuna...


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone intervistato dalla Gazzetta in edicola e da Premium. Le parole dell'AD:"A livello gestionale pensavoA livello gestionale pensavo avrei avuto qualche difficoltà in più, visto che era un primo anno di rodaggio. Invece sono arrivate risposte molto buone dalle persone all'interno del club, una reazione più positiva del previsto da parte dei tifosi, cosa che non era scontata, e anche se c' è qualche rimpianto per la prima parte campionato al di sotto delle aspettative, poi è stata trovata la rotta giusta. Sono contento anche della parte extra campo. L' azienda cinese è partita, siamo gli unici ad avere una company in loco con un management cinese, e non un semplice ufficio commerciale. Il progetto stadio prende corpo settimana dopo settimana, che si tratti di San Siro rivisitato o uno stadio nuovo. La parte commerciale ha funzionato bene, con sette sponsor nuovi. E il botteghino è andato molto meglio del previsto. Il bilancio è positivo, la strada è quella giusta, siamo in linea con le previsioni”, le parole di Fassone.
> Il rifinanziamento si farà, anche se le modalità sono ancora in discussione. Ci sono tre opzioni che Mister Li sta valutando. Non c' è urgenza di farlo domattina, ci sono ancora sei mesi. L'appoggio della proprietà c'è sempre stato, gli innesti di capitale sono continuativi e frequenti e hanno consentito di lavorare senza mai arrivare al fondo del barile. Però, ripeto, l' auspicio è quello di non arrivare a ottobre: se chiudessimo un paio di mesi prima, magari quattro, sarei più sereno. Nel giro di una settimana-dieci giorni dovrebbe arrivare da Merrill Lynch la proposta definitiva da sottoporre a Mister Li. Sui piani futuri del Milan inciderà anche il giudizio dell’Uefa: “Credo che nel settlement agreement impatti meno rispetto al voluntary . Penso che in questo momento conti di più la pianificazione dei prossimi tre anni e come il Milan intenda rientrare nei paletti del fair play finanziario. Non mi aspetto sanzioni tali da limitare molto le manovre sul mercato. Di certo il saldo fra investimenti e uscite sarà molto più leggero dell'anno scorso. Qualcosa di coerente con i ricavi attuali, che sono sui 215-220 milioni l'anno. Il Milan a Elliott? Mi pare strano, ai confini dell' impossibile, che avvenga questo per un presidente che ha messo così tanti soldi in un club, e continua a metterli. Il Milan andrebbe a Elliott solo se Mister Li non facesse più aumenti di capitale, dunque mi pare un' ipotesi molto remota. Nella mia testa penso che non succederà. Il Milan dal punto di vista finanziario e economico sta benissimo, mentre l'opinione comune talora potrebbe essere ingannevolmente indotta a credere che ci siano dei problemi. Invece non ci sono: se analizziamo serenamente i bilanci, vediamo che il Milan non è affatto messo male. E poi vorrei ricordare che nell' acquisire il Milan Mister Li ha indebitato se stesso. Ha fatto un investimento che pesa solo su di lui, alleggerendo il club dal punto di vista debitorio. Il Milan avrà un consolidamento della rosa. L' 80-90% dei giocatori ha reso in linea, o sopra le aspettative. Comunque non avremmo potuto spendere 240 milioni se non fossero state fatte diverse cessioni assolutamente non scontate, e una serie di plusvalenze vere, su giocatori non semplici. Mirabelli ha fatto un gran lavoro. Ora arriveranno correzioni progressive: i tifosi possono aspettarsi 2-3 giocatori nuovi nei punti ritenuti critici. Ci sarà un consolidamento della rosa. Obbligo di cedere un big? Numeri alla mano, a livello finanziario non avrei l' obbligo di fare cessioni, ma avendo fatto un punto della situazione con ds e allenatore, posso dire che ci saranno entrate e uscite. Donnarumma? Da parte di tutti noi c' è totale fiducia, è uno dei pilastri e nella nostra testa Gigio sarà il portiere titolare molto a lungo
> 
> 
> È stato l'anno del dragone, il tempo mi sembra volato La proprietà ha dato un'impronta significativa, nel contempo lasciandomi grande libertà di movimento: ci ha dato supporto economico, consigli e suggerimenti ma abbracciando l'italianità del management. Sin dal mio primo contatto con il gruppo cinese, il primo agosto, percepii fiducia e stima- Nei giorni precedenti ho sofferto per quel regime di incertezza che si viveva per le difficoltà ad arrivare al closing. Quando l'ultimo euro della nuova proprietà fu versato ci fu soddisfazione, per me fu una giornata di gioia quasi infantile. Il Milan ha un assetto che ci lascia sereni per il futuro. Sportivamente la rosa è giovane, italiana e di valore e nel corso degli anni verrà integrata. Il rinnovo di Gattuso, poi, è la ciliegina sulla torta. Parlando fuori dal campo, abbiamo fatto tantissime cose anche se meno visibili e tra 3-4 anni avremo un altro stadio per aumentare i ricavi, o uno tutto nostro completamente nuovo o un San Siro rivisitato con l’Inter. Sin dal primo giorno ha detto di voler investire pesantemente in una squadra che in Cina è un'icona, tanti over 35 hanno seguito le imprese del Milan di Berlusconi e hanno fame di rossonero. Tra 2-3 anni, quando i tempi saranno maturi, vorrebbe anche quotare il club in Borsa: vuole rimanere lui il proprietario e continuare questo ambizioso progetto- Un uomo di poche parole e tanta concretezza: parla poco ma efficacemente. Sicuramente è diverso dai presidenti a cui siamo abituati ma ogni chiacchierata con lui è stata incisiva, come quella di qualche settimana fa quando mi chiese come mai non procedevo al rinnovo di Gennaro Gattuso. Quando si fa firmare un contratto di tre anni ad un tecnico così giovane, la speranza è quella che apra un ciclo stile quelli di Ferguson e Wenger. Per adesso mi accontenterei se i prossimi tre anni fossero di rinascita. Senza Champions League non sarebbe una catastrofe: se in queste ultime giornate non faremo l'impresa, andrà comunque bene. Magari si investirà di meno ma tutti i piani presentati all'Uefa e agli investitori sono stati fatti senza Champions quindi i tifosi siano sereni. Ovviamente la prossima estate sarà una campagna acquisti con un saldo diverso ma soprattutto per i paletti della Uefa, non per una scelta della proprietà: difficile immaginare l'arrivo di giocatori dai costi altissimi".



Insomma tutto va bene. Tutto alla grande.

Forse qualcuno non ha notato la parte più importante. Quella relativa a "vorrei ricordare che nell'acquisire il Milan Mister Li ha indebitato se stesso. Ha fatto un investimento che pesa solo su di lui".. ennesima dimostrazione che dietro a Li non c'è nessuno altro che Alibaba jack ma e governi fantasma..

Poi ottimo la parta sul mercato. 

Non so voi ma io sono sempre più convinto di un Thoir solo che questo ha fatto all in alla prima stagione. 

Se non arriva una società importante o uno sceicco, qua non si andrà da nessuna parte.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Aprile 2018)

Il mio AD (e il mio capo degli azionisti <3)


----------



## Zenos (13 Aprile 2018)

Io aspetto sempre uno tra Morata,Belotti,Aubamejang, una ciliegina,il grosso sponsor e che a Gennaio completi la rosa come promesso a Settembre.


----------



## DrHouse (13 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone intervistato dalla Gazzetta in edicola e da Premium. Le parole dell'AD:"A livello gestionale pensavoA livello gestionale pensavo avrei avuto qualche difficoltà in più, visto che era un primo anno di rodaggio. Invece sono arrivate risposte molto buone dalle persone all'interno del club, una reazione più positiva del previsto da parte dei tifosi, cosa che non era scontata, e anche se c' è qualche rimpianto per la prima parte campionato al di sotto delle aspettative, poi è stata trovata la rotta giusta. Sono contento anche della parte extra campo. L' azienda cinese è partita, siamo gli unici ad avere una company in loco con un management cinese, e non un semplice ufficio commerciale. Il progetto stadio prende corpo settimana dopo settimana, che si tratti di San Siro rivisitato o uno stadio nuovo. La parte commerciale ha funzionato bene, con sette sponsor nuovi. E il botteghino è andato molto meglio del previsto. Il bilancio è positivo, la strada è quella giusta, siamo in linea con le previsioni”, le parole di Fassone.
> Il rifinanziamento si farà, anche se le modalità sono ancora in discussione. Ci sono tre opzioni che Mister Li sta valutando. Non c' è urgenza di farlo domattina, ci sono ancora sei mesi. L'appoggio della proprietà c'è sempre stato, gli innesti di capitale sono continuativi e frequenti e hanno consentito di lavorare senza mai arrivare al fondo del barile. Però, ripeto, l' auspicio è quello di non arrivare a ottobre: se chiudessimo un paio di mesi prima, magari quattro, sarei più sereno. Nel giro di una settimana-dieci giorni dovrebbe arrivare da Merrill Lynch la proposta definitiva da sottoporre a Mister Li. Sui piani futuri del Milan inciderà anche il giudizio dell’Uefa: “Credo che nel settlement agreement impatti meno rispetto al voluntary . Penso che in questo momento conti di più la pianificazione dei prossimi tre anni e come il Milan intenda rientrare nei paletti del fair play finanziario. Non mi aspetto sanzioni tali da limitare molto le manovre sul mercato. Di certo il saldo fra investimenti e uscite sarà molto più leggero dell'anno scorso. Qualcosa di coerente con i ricavi attuali, che sono sui 215-220 milioni l'anno. Il Milan a Elliott? Mi pare strano, ai confini dell' impossibile, che avvenga questo per un presidente che ha messo così tanti soldi in un club, e continua a metterli. Il Milan andrebbe a Elliott solo se Mister Li non facesse più aumenti di capitale, dunque mi pare un' ipotesi molto remota. Nella mia testa penso che non succederà. Il Milan dal punto di vista finanziario e economico sta benissimo, mentre l'opinione comune talora potrebbe essere ingannevolmente indotta a credere che ci siano dei problemi. Invece non ci sono: se analizziamo serenamente i bilanci, vediamo che il Milan non è affatto messo male. E poi vorrei ricordare che nell' acquisire il Milan Mister Li ha indebitato se stesso. Ha fatto un investimento che pesa solo su di lui, alleggerendo il club dal punto di vista debitorio. Il Milan avrà un consolidamento della rosa. L' 80-90% dei giocatori ha reso in linea, o sopra le aspettative. Comunque non avremmo potuto spendere 240 milioni se non fossero state fatte diverse cessioni assolutamente non scontate, e una serie di plusvalenze vere, su giocatori non semplici. Mirabelli ha fatto un gran lavoro. Ora arriveranno correzioni progressive: i tifosi possono aspettarsi 2-3 giocatori nuovi nei punti ritenuti critici. Ci sarà un consolidamento della rosa. Obbligo di cedere un big? Numeri alla mano, a livello finanziario non avrei l' obbligo di fare cessioni, ma avendo fatto un punto della situazione con ds e allenatore, posso dire che ci saranno entrate e uscite. Donnarumma? Da parte di tutti noi c' è totale fiducia, è uno dei pilastri e nella nostra testa Gigio sarà il portiere titolare molto a lungo
> 
> 
> È stato l'anno del dragone, il tempo mi sembra volato La proprietà ha dato un'impronta significativa, nel contempo lasciandomi grande libertà di movimento: ci ha dato supporto economico, consigli e suggerimenti ma abbracciando l'italianità del management. Sin dal mio primo contatto con il gruppo cinese, il primo agosto, percepii fiducia e stima- Nei giorni precedenti ho sofferto per quel regime di incertezza che si viveva per le difficoltà ad arrivare al closing. Quando l'ultimo euro della nuova proprietà fu versato ci fu soddisfazione, per me fu una giornata di gioia quasi infantile. Il Milan ha un assetto che ci lascia sereni per il futuro. Sportivamente la rosa è giovane, italiana e di valore e nel corso degli anni verrà integrata. Il rinnovo di Gattuso, poi, è la ciliegina sulla torta. Parlando fuori dal campo, abbiamo fatto tantissime cose anche se meno visibili e tra 3-4 anni avremo un altro stadio per aumentare i ricavi, o uno tutto nostro completamente nuovo o un San Siro rivisitato con l’Inter. Sin dal primo giorno ha detto di voler investire pesantemente in una squadra che in Cina è un'icona, tanti over 35 hanno seguito le imprese del Milan di Berlusconi e hanno fame di rossonero. Tra 2-3 anni, quando i tempi saranno maturi, vorrebbe anche quotare il club in Borsa: vuole rimanere lui il proprietario e continuare questo ambizioso progetto- Un uomo di poche parole e tanta concretezza: parla poco ma efficacemente. Sicuramente è diverso dai presidenti a cui siamo abituati ma ogni chiacchierata con lui è stata incisiva, come quella di qualche settimana fa quando mi chiese come mai non procedevo al rinnovo di Gennaro Gattuso. Quando si fa firmare un contratto di tre anni ad un tecnico così giovane, la speranza è quella che apra un ciclo stile quelli di Ferguson e Wenger. Per adesso mi accontenterei se i prossimi tre anni fossero di rinascita. Senza Champions League non sarebbe una catastrofe: se in queste ultime giornate non faremo l'impresa, andrà comunque bene. Magari si investirà di meno ma tutti i piani presentati all'Uefa e agli investitori sono stati fatti senza Champions quindi i tifosi siano sereni. Ovviamente la prossima estate sarà una campagna acquisti con un saldo diverso ma soprattutto per i paletti della Uefa, non per una scelta della proprietà: difficile immaginare l'arrivo di giocatori dai costi altissimi".



credo sia stato chiaro e, in alcuni passaggi, scontato dato che certe informazioni e notizie ormai sono sulle pagine web e stampa ogni giorno...

poi ovviamente c'è gente che non gli andrebbe bene neppure se Fassone dichiarasse di aver acquistato Cristiano Ronaldo per aumentare subito competitività e ricavi da merchandising...
ma ci siamo abituati ormai, e ridiamo...

alcuni spunti:

1) il rifinanziamento prima lo fanno e meglio è... così ci leviamo dalle scatole la situazione e le profezie quotidiane delle vedovelle...
anche a luglio scorso Fassone ha sempre lasciato il margine per una mancata chiusura degli accordi, quando si spendeva alla grande, quindi anche la porta aperta di oggi a un possibile mancato risarcimento a Elliott non è nuova... cose vecchie...
certo che, facessero tutto a due mesi da ottobre prevederebbe mesi di visioni apocalittiche che vorrei evitarmi...
mentre non credo influisca sull'incontro con l'UEFA, dato che ha parlato di rassicurazioni per iscritto sulla continuità triennale dell'Agreement da parte di Elliott...
passaggio chiave: se Li valuta tre proposte, e da Merryll Linch, vuol dire che qualche asset e qualche garanzia di solvibilità continua a darla... credo che non voglia più azzardare con tassi e pegni poco sostenibili, anche perchè fin quando non si aumentano i ricavi, deve continuare a garantire aumenti di capitale...

2) buona notizia dallo stadio: parla di 3-4 anni. immagino ci siano i tifosi che speravano che Fassone piantasse a ottobre scorso i semi di cemento armato e li innaffiasse così da avere lo stadio pronto per luglio prossimo, ma a me va bene anche così.
la tela di Penelope tessuta da Barbara e il Pelato è stata vergognosa, mentre oggi si prospetta un futuro migliore...
credo abbiano in progetto di accelerare perchè forse Milan China non è quella miniera d'oro che poteva essere, soprattutto con il Milan attuale

3) Milan China: evidenziare che sia l'unico e innovativo progetto in loco in Asia per la gestione partnership e progetti commerciali è giusto, ma ad oggi è troppo poco il risultato.

4) 7 nuovi sponsor ma ancora troppo lontani dai primi club, e con condizioni che avrebbero potuto essere migliori: se va via Adidas (ed è un campanello d'allarme), ok cautelarsi con Puma (meno eccellenza ma sempre al top nel settore), ma avrei provato a strappare una partnership di tipo diverso, magari con in progetto il diventare il main club di riferimento su scala mondiale, e quindi maggiori introiti fissi...

5) ovviamente chi ha parlato di un fatturato di 300 milioni, lo intendeva (e lo ha sempre specificato) comprensivo di ricavi da cessione calciatori... nel 2016 il fatturato fu di 236 milioni (comprensivo di cessione cartellini), e dubito possa essere più basso nella totalità...
credo invece Fassone intendesse parlare dei ricavi fissi che il club fattura annualmente, quindi partnership, diritti tv e sportivi, botteghini, ecc... non essendo cambiato granchè (anche se c'è stata l'Europa League, un raddoppio di abbonamenti e una pressochè costanza di ticket di partite singole) l'AD ovviamente prevede una chiusura di bilancio nella medesima fascia di ricavi fissi...
(che poi c'è gente che cita e linka articoli dove comparano i ricavi fissi dei club senza cessione giocatori, e va bene... poi Fassone fa certi riferimenti, ma non va più bene... ok, basta saperlo)...

6) la quotazione in borsa può avvenire solo dopo almeno un anno (in Asia, due in Europa) di chiusure in pari o attivo... quindi è previsto che i ricavi vadano a crescere fino a coprire i costi di gestione (290 milioni nel 2016, presumibilmente superiori oggi) attuali, quindi prima dello stadio è previsto un aumento di ricavi ragguardevole... e si spera in una quotazione in borsa celere per iniettare risorse nuove e fresche nelle casse...

7) Mercato: sono stati spesi 240 milioni in un'unica sessione (e 150 prima di luglio) per toglierli dal regime Agreement, e sperando nel Voluntary Agreement... se qualcuno sperava fossero stati spesi per 3 colpi ha comprensione e condivisione (soprattutto col senno di poi però), se qualcuno invece pretendeva di conservarli per le sessioni future, buona fortuna... con gli Agreement UEFA li avrebbero conservati senza poterli spendere...
mercato futuro come da previsione: rivoluzione fatta il primo anno, correzioni nei prossimi... sia per gli Agreement che per il valore della rosa: non dimentichiamoci che alla fine della scorsa stagione il parco giocatori annoverava 4 giocatori decenti per il quarto posto (Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Bonaventura e Suso), 3 giovani interessanti (Calabria, Locatelli e lo sconosciuto Cutrone) e una massa di inutili... oggi la rosa è più lunga e si può pensare a puntellare con 2-3 innesti... e ovviamente si parla di innesti di valore (chiaro che ha evidenziato che certe cifre non si possono spendere), che dovrebbero migliorare la formazione tipo di oggi...
Mercato in uscita: se Gattuso e Mirabelli hanno avallato qualche cessione, va bene... significa che per finanziare le migliorie più costose si deve cedere...
se posso puntare un euro, dico Suso e Bonaventura: due buoni titolari per squadre da Europa League, e se nel 2017 erano gli ultimi a dover essere cambiati, oggi sono quasi i primi, nella formazione titolare (in più non credo accettino di buon grado la retrocessione ad alternative... non credo siano così innamorati della maglia)...
le parole su Donnarumma possono pure essere di circostanza, e oggi non ho elementi... ma se dovessero cederlo, non credo faranno un favore a Raiola accontentandosi di cifre normali (sono in guerra da un anno), e l'acquisto di Reina più che una eventuale cessione di Gigio secondo me è una specie di avvertimento al maiale sulle condizioni di cessione: o alle nostre cifre, o resta a Milano, e quest'anno non ha più Storari come competitor, ma un portiere vero, quindi avete tutto da perdere...


chi vivrà vedrà, ma sono certo che ci sarà gente che verrà (nuovamente, per l'ennesima volta) stuprata dai fatti concreti...

auguri a tutti i milanisti veri, quelli che hanno vissuto la chiusura di un anno fa sicuri di esserci liberati del fardello, e che sono qui a tifare non perchè gli sta simpatico Li, ma perchè vuole vedere il Milan tornare a splendere (con chiunque sia in sella)...


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Aprile 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> credo sia stato chiaro e, in alcuni passaggi, scontato dato che certe informazioni e notizie ormai sono sulle pagine web e stampa ogni giorno...
> 
> poi ovviamente c'è gente che non gli andrebbe bene neppure se Fassone dichiarasse di aver acquistato Cristiano Ronaldo per aumentare subito competitività e ricavi da merchandising...
> ma ci siamo abituati ormai, e ridiamo...
> ...



ancora con le patenti di tifo?  ma ragazzi quanti anni avete?


----------



## malos (13 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ancora con le patenti di tifo?  ma ragazzi quanti anni avete?



... e poi il carro con chi deve salire e scendere....Madonna santa che due maroni.


----------



## Pitermilanista (13 Aprile 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E niente se anche dopo un intervista cosi c'è qualcuno che si lamenta non so più cosa dire.



Io mi lamento. Potresti spiegarmi perché non dovrei lamentarmi? Perché l'intervista è stata carina? Abbiamo sopportato un ammaliatore bugiardo per anni, le interviste carine con tanti verbi coniugati al futuro prossimo e al condizionale non bastano più. Forse a te, a me no.

Ti ricordo l'intervista durante la tournée cinese a luglio, che preannunciava l'annuncio di un super sponsor da lì a una settimana. Ne hai più avuto notizia? Quali sono gli sponsor cooptati da Milan China? Lo sai che Suning sta chiudendo un accordo commerciale dopo l'altro, l'ultimo con Beko qualche giorno fa?

Vogliamo parlare della dichiariazione di assoluto ottimismo sull'accettazione del piano finanziario per il VA, qualche giorno prima dell'incontro presso la UEFA?

Spiegami perché dovrei essere ottimista, con un progetto tecnico che ci ha portati al sesto posto ( e scommetto quello che ti pare che finiremo anche più in basso, a causa della distrazione per la finale di Coppa Italia), una campagna acquisti che prevedibilmente si baserà su parametri zero o ricerca di forti plusvalenze tramite cessioni importanti, e un progetto finanziario basato sul nulla, visto che questa gente non è nemmeno riuscita a chiudere un accordo commerciale semiimportante in 12 mesi. O definiresti importante il passaggio da Adidas a Puma?

Il tutto mentre il fatturato dell'Inter crescerà vorticosamente con gli accordi che stanno chiudendo e l'entrata in Champions, la Roma incasserà quasi 100 milioni da questa edizione (e già fatturano quanto noi, oltre ad avere una rosa tecnicamente molto superiore alla nostra). Non parlo nemmeno della Juventus, per carità di patria.

Dimmi tu perché non dovrei lamentarmi, e te ne sarò grato.


----------



## kipstar (13 Aprile 2018)

non commento parola per parola quello che viene detto. o le varie dichiarazioni.
mi soffermo solo su due domande : 
dicono che si vuole riportare il milan dove meriti.ok. 
domanda : dove si pensa che il milan merita di essere ?
seconda domanda : quando si pensa di arrivare a portare il milan dove si pensa che meriti di essere ?
non sono domande polemiche ma proprio di curiosità.


----------



## simone316 (13 Aprile 2018)

Secondo alcuni Fassone avrebbe dovuto dichiarare senza ritegno una roba tipo "abbiamo una vaccata di mln da spendere"... Poi arriva Cairo che vuole fregarci 100mln per Belotti e ci lamentiamo... Dai su. Un po' di testa.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone intervistato dalla Gazzetta in edicola e da Premium. Le parole dell'AD:"A livello gestionale pensavoA livello gestionale pensavo avrei avuto qualche difficoltà in più, visto che era un primo anno di rodaggio. Invece sono arrivate risposte molto buone dalle persone all'interno del club, una reazione più positiva del previsto da parte dei tifosi, cosa che non era scontata, e anche se c' è qualche rimpianto per la prima parte campionato al di sotto delle aspettative, poi è stata trovata la rotta giusta. Sono contento anche della parte extra campo. L' azienda cinese è partita, siamo gli unici ad avere una company in loco con un management cinese, e non un semplice ufficio commerciale. Il progetto stadio prende corpo settimana dopo settimana, che si tratti di San Siro rivisitato o uno stadio nuovo. La parte commerciale ha funzionato bene, con sette sponsor nuovi. E il botteghino è andato molto meglio del previsto. Il bilancio è positivo, la strada è quella giusta, siamo in linea con le previsioni”, le parole di Fassone.
> Il rifinanziamento si farà, anche se le modalità sono ancora in discussione. Ci sono tre opzioni che Mister Li sta valutando. Non c' è urgenza di farlo domattina, ci sono ancora sei mesi. L'appoggio della proprietà c'è sempre stato, gli innesti di capitale sono continuativi e frequenti e hanno consentito di lavorare senza mai arrivare al fondo del barile. Però, ripeto, l' auspicio è quello di non arrivare a ottobre: se chiudessimo un paio di mesi prima, magari quattro, sarei più sereno. Nel giro di una settimana-dieci giorni dovrebbe arrivare da Merrill Lynch la proposta definitiva da sottoporre a Mister Li. Sui piani futuri del Milan inciderà anche il giudizio dell’Uefa: “Credo che nel settlement agreement impatti meno rispetto al voluntary . Penso che in questo momento conti di più la pianificazione dei prossimi tre anni e come il Milan intenda rientrare nei paletti del fair play finanziario. Non mi aspetto sanzioni tali da limitare molto le manovre sul mercato. Di certo il saldo fra investimenti e uscite sarà molto più leggero dell'anno scorso. Qualcosa di coerente con i ricavi attuali, che sono sui 215-220 milioni l'anno. Il Milan a Elliott? Mi pare strano, ai confini dell' impossibile, che avvenga questo per un presidente che ha messo così tanti soldi in un club, e continua a metterli. Il Milan andrebbe a Elliott solo se Mister Li non facesse più aumenti di capitale, dunque mi pare un' ipotesi molto remota. Nella mia testa penso che non succederà. Il Milan dal punto di vista finanziario e economico sta benissimo, mentre l'opinione comune talora potrebbe essere ingannevolmente indotta a credere che ci siano dei problemi. Invece non ci sono: se analizziamo serenamente i bilanci, vediamo che il Milan non è affatto messo male. E poi vorrei ricordare che nell' acquisire il Milan Mister Li ha indebitato se stesso. Ha fatto un investimento che pesa solo su di lui, alleggerendo il club dal punto di vista debitorio. Il Milan avrà un consolidamento della rosa. L' 80-90% dei giocatori ha reso in linea, o sopra le aspettative. Comunque non avremmo potuto spendere 240 milioni se non fossero state fatte diverse cessioni assolutamente non scontate, e una serie di plusvalenze vere, su giocatori non semplici. Mirabelli ha fatto un gran lavoro. Ora arriveranno correzioni progressive: i tifosi possono aspettarsi 2-3 giocatori nuovi nei punti ritenuti critici. Ci sarà un consolidamento della rosa. Obbligo di cedere un big? Numeri alla mano, a livello finanziario non avrei l' obbligo di fare cessioni, ma avendo fatto un punto della situazione con ds e allenatore, posso dire che ci saranno entrate e uscite. Donnarumma? Da parte di tutti noi c' è totale fiducia, è uno dei pilastri e nella nostra testa Gigio sarà il portiere titolare molto a lungo
> 
> 
> È stato l'anno del dragone, il tempo mi sembra volato La proprietà ha dato un'impronta significativa, nel contempo lasciandomi grande libertà di movimento: ci ha dato supporto economico, consigli e suggerimenti ma abbracciando l'italianità del management. Sin dal mio primo contatto con il gruppo cinese, il primo agosto, percepii fiducia e stima- Nei giorni precedenti ho sofferto per quel regime di incertezza che si viveva per le difficoltà ad arrivare al closing. Quando l'ultimo euro della nuova proprietà fu versato ci fu soddisfazione, per me fu una giornata di gioia quasi infantile. Il Milan ha un assetto che ci lascia sereni per il futuro. Sportivamente la rosa è giovane, italiana e di valore e nel corso degli anni verrà integrata. Il rinnovo di Gattuso, poi, è la ciliegina sulla torta. Parlando fuori dal campo, abbiamo fatto tantissime cose anche se meno visibili e tra 3-4 anni avremo un altro stadio per aumentare i ricavi, o uno tutto nostro completamente nuovo o un San Siro rivisitato con l’Inter. Sin dal primo giorno ha detto di voler investire pesantemente in una squadra che in Cina è un'icona, tanti over 35 hanno seguito le imprese del Milan di Berlusconi e hanno fame di rossonero. Tra 2-3 anni, quando i tempi saranno maturi, vorrebbe anche quotare il club in Borsa: vuole rimanere lui il proprietario e continuare questo ambizioso progetto- Un uomo di poche parole e tanta concretezza: parla poco ma efficacemente. Sicuramente è diverso dai presidenti a cui siamo abituati ma ogni chiacchierata con lui è stata incisiva, come quella di qualche settimana fa quando mi chiese come mai non procedevo al rinnovo di Gennaro Gattuso. Quando si fa firmare un contratto di tre anni ad un tecnico così giovane, la speranza è quella che apra un ciclo stile quelli di Ferguson e Wenger. Per adesso mi accontenterei se i prossimi tre anni fossero di rinascita. Senza Champions League non sarebbe una catastrofe: se in queste ultime giornate non faremo l'impresa, andrà comunque bene. Magari si investirà di meno ma tutti i piani presentati all'Uefa e agli investitori sono stati fatti senza Champions quindi i tifosi siano sereni. Ovviamente la prossima estate sarà una campagna acquisti con un saldo diverso ma soprattutto per i paletti della Uefa, non per una scelta della proprietà: difficile immaginare l'arrivo di giocatori dai costi altissimi".



Sono abituato a commentare i fatti, non le parole, quindi sulle dichiarazioni proiettate al futuro immediato e non, quasi tutte, mi limito a registrare ogni singola parola in attesa degli eventi. Quella sull'80-90% dei giocatori che ha reso secondo o meglio delle aspettative è oggettivamente una bugia e questo è un fatto. Prendo atto della conferma che Li è solo ("ha indebitato se stesso") e che quindi, se ce ne fosse ancora bisogno, vengono smentiti i discorsi secondo cui il vero proprietario è Jack Ma o Robin Li, lo Stato Cinese o Goldrake. Sulla campagna acquisti tutto dipenderà dalla qualità di quelle 2-3 entrate e dalla qualità delle uscite.


----------



## dottor Totem (13 Aprile 2018)

La mia preoccupazione che passano gli anni e stiamo ancora al livello tifoso-ragioniere contabile. Stiamo ancora parlando di bilanci, entrate e uscite. Mi chiedo come si fa a non preoccuparsi del bilancio se si parla quasi esclusivamente di quello. 

I giocatori non hanno per nulla reso secondo le aspettative, anzi sono il vero problema di questa rosa. 

Senza champion si venderà almeno uno tra Donnarumma e Suso, pare che se ne sia dimenticato. 

Il rinnovo a Gattuso poteva essere tranquillamente rimandato a giugno, tutta questa fretta non l'ho capita. 

I bilanci si fanno a fine stagione ma oggi a -5 dalla scorsa stagione, non si può definirlo positivo.


----------



## Teddy (13 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ancora con le patenti di tifo?  ma ragazzi quanti anni avete?



Quoto. Mai capito questo atteggiamento da parte di alcuni utenti.


----------



## patriots88 (13 Aprile 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Ma ancora, quali sarebbero queste plusvalenze non facili per cui Mirabelli ha fatto un capolavoro? Bertolacci e Bacca in prestito? Niang, Sosa e De Sciglio avevano i loro estimatori e li hai ceduti a prezzi onesti


Niang a 20mln è un furto con scasso altro che prezzi onesti
Idem de sciglio a 12.


----------



## patriots88 (13 Aprile 2018)

Comunque i 3 acquisti di cui parla fassone non sono ovviamente i parametri zero. 
Giusto qualche demente o i soliti in malafede possono pensarla così.
Saranno acquisti importanti.
Se poi per prendere cavani (a caso) devo vendere donnarumma tanto meglio.


----------



## Djici (13 Aprile 2018)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Niang a 20mln è un furto con scasso altro che prezzi onesti
> Idem de sciglio a 12.



Se non sbaglio il prezzo di Niang e di 14 mln + 1 mln di bonus che non prenderemo mai.
Ma forse sbaglio io eh.


----------



## uolfetto (13 Aprile 2018)

a me alcune cose lasciano perplesso, però a quelli che si lamentano che siamo dietro a roma e napoli su tutto dico che è abbastanza inevitabile. anche a me sarebbe piaciuto che arrivasse la nuova proprietà e schioccando le dita ci avrebbero fatto superare club che lavorano bene da 4/5 anni così al primo colpo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Aprile 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> a me alcune cose lasciano perplesso, però a quelli che si lamentano che siamo dietro a roma e napoli su tutto dico che è abbastanza inevitabile. anche a me sarebbe piaciuto che arrivasse la nuova proprietà e schioccando le dita ci avrebbero fatto superare club che lavorano bene da 4/5 anni così al primo colpo.



Infatti credo che si lamentino più che altro di stare dietro, nettamente, anche a Inter e Lazio (che vende sempre i migliori e spende due euro) e di avere appiccicata una Fiorentina che ha smantellato tutto il possibile.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Aprile 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Infatti credo che si lamentino più che altro di stare dietro, nettamente, anche a Inter e Lazio (che vende sempre i migliori e spende due euro) e di avere appiccicata una Fiorentina che ha smantellato tutto il possibile.



Ma infatti il ragionamento è sbagliato all'origine, perchè siamo già al livello di Roma, Inter e Lazio, lo dimostrano gli scontri diretti del 2018, la nostra classifica, il miglioramento inevitabile di alcuni dei nuovi.
Era fisiologico avere dei problemi iniziali con 8/10 della squadra cambiati, ma già ora possiamo considerarci al livello di quelli che lavorano bene da diversi anni.


----------



## uolfetto (13 Aprile 2018)

la lazio è una squadra (seppur medio-piccola rispetto alle altre) che negli ultimi anni è stata gestita benissimo. pur non stimando per niente lotito questo gli va riconosciuto, gli affari suoi sa farli benissimo. in proporzione forse la squadra italiana gestita meglio e quella che ha vinto di più dopo la juve. l'inter probabilmente è quella che era messa più simile a noi, hanno fatto diversi errori però comunque hanno iniziato la stagione con qualche certezza in più e magari riusciranno a portarla in porto. per il resto se non ci qualifichiamo per l'europa league non farei nessuna fatica ad ammettere che si tratterebbe di un disastro quasi completo le cui conseguenze si trascinerebbero anche sulle prossime stagioni.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Aprile 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma infatti il ragionamento è sbagliato all'origine, perchè siamo già al livello di Roma, Inter e Lazio, lo dimostrano gli scontri diretti del 2018, la nostra classifica, il miglioramento inevitabile di alcuni dei nuovi.
> Era fisiologico avere dei problemi iniziali con 8/10 della squadra cambiati, ma già ora possiamo considerarci al livello di quelli che lavorano bene da diversi anni.



mah non lo sai?..a parte Bonucci e Romagnoli che farebbero il reparto di difesa insieme a Manolas (difesa a 3) il resto non vedo chi dei nostri sarebbe titolare da loro, giusto uno, Suso.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Aprile 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> a me alcune cose lasciano perplesso, però a quelli che si lamentano che siamo dietro a roma e napoli su tutto dico che è abbastanza inevitabile. anche a me sarebbe piaciuto che arrivasse la nuova proprietà e schioccando le dita ci avrebbero fatto superare club che lavorano bene da 4/5 anni così al primo colpo.



beh ma esistono le vie di mezzo. Non per forza il bianco o il nero, esiste il grigio. 
Una proprietà solida e forte, magari non poteva prendere il secondo anno i Cavani, Benzema ecc ecc, perché senza champions non vengono, ma di sicuro rinforzerebbe la squadra ulteriormente con i migliori prospetti e qualche certezza possibile, cercando di convincerli a suon di quattrini. Invece ora dobbiamo vendere per fare un mercato più corposo, almeno così ha fatto capire Fassone. 
Con una proprietà forte economicamente magari non puoi prendere subito un Marcelo, ma prendi un Kurzawa in rotta con il PSG, per rinforzare il ruolo di terzino sinistro. Non prendi Modric o Isco, ma magari riesci a convincere un Fabregas (dato che il Chelsea non farà la champions quasi sicuramente), dandogli più soldi, non prendi Casemiro o Emre Can a 0, perché vogliono la champions, ma puoi prendere un Torreira sull'unghia, e un Barella come rincalzo di Kessie. E così via anche per l'attacco. 

Ora dimmi tu pensi che saremo in grado di fare un mercato del genere quest'estate?? io non credo. 
Ma continuiamo pure a parlare di progetti.


----------



## uolfetto (13 Aprile 2018)

eh ma non ho la palla di vetro, il mercato della prossima estate ancora non l'ho visto. fermo restando che se ti mettono addosso i paletti del financial fair play secondo me la gestione migliore è quella tipo roma con una girandola di entrate e uscite con le plusvalenze (e ci fossimo stati noi al posto della roma sicuramente ci saremmo portati a casa anche qualche trofeo). per fare questo serve un ds molto bravo e allo stato attuale per me mirabelli non vale ancora un sabatini o un monchi. è anche vero che è solo all'inizio, speriamo che dimostri di essere capace e all'altezza dei migliori.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Aprile 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> eh ma non ho la palla di vetro, il mercato della prossima estate ancora non l'ho visto. fermo restando che se ti mettono addosso i paletti del financial fair play secondo me la gestione migliore è quella tipo roma con una girandola di entrate e uscite con le plusvalenze (e ci fossimo stati noi al posto della roma sicuramente ci saremmo portati a casa anche qualche trofeo). per fare questo serve un ds molto bravo e allo stato attuale per me mirabelli non vale ancora un sabatini o un monchi. è anche vero che è solo all'inizio, speriamo che dimostri di essere capace e all'altezza dei migliori.



ovviamente, ma il punto è che se hai una proprietà ricca sfondata, che ha un progetto serio di investimento sia sulla rosa che sulle strutture e tutto il resto, puoi anche fregartene. Non ti fanno schierare i giocatori in Europa League, e chissene... Anche l'inter l'anno scorso se n'è fregata. Se crei una squadra forte e competitiva, in Europa league non ci vai molto lontano, ma almeno l'anno successivo vai in champions e cresce il fatturato. Che è alla fine quello che hanno fatto PSG, City ecc ecc, anche se non era come oggi il FPF.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Aprile 2018)

i 2/3 giocatori devono essere però fenomeni

Tipo a livello di Hummels, Modric e Benzema.


----------



## Garrincha (14 Aprile 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma infatti il ragionamento è sbagliato all'origine, perchè siamo già al livello di Roma, Inter e Lazio, lo dimostrano gli scontri diretti del 2018, la nostra classifica, il miglioramento inevitabile di alcuni dei nuovi.
> Era fisiologico avere dei problemi iniziali con 8/10 della squadra cambiati, ma già ora possiamo considerarci al livello di quelli che lavorano bene da diversi anni.



La miglior Roma asfalta il miglior Milan, l'Inter è avanti e la Lazio se sta bene vince godendo di un reparto d'attacco neanche paragonabile perché alla fine se vuoi vincere devi fare gol. 

Prendere in considerazione gli scontri diretti quando loro erano appannati mentalmente e fisicamente è come quando Berlusconi parlava di essere in lotta per lo scudetto


----------



## Casnop (14 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone intervistato dalla Gazzetta in edicola e da Premium. Le parole dell'AD:"A livello gestionale pensavoA livello gestionale pensavo avrei avuto qualche difficoltà in più, visto che era un primo anno di rodaggio. Invece sono arrivate risposte molto buone dalle persone all'interno del club, una reazione più positiva del previsto da parte dei tifosi, cosa che non era scontata, e anche se c' è qualche rimpianto per la prima parte campionato al di sotto delle aspettative, poi è stata trovata la rotta giusta. Sono contento anche della parte extra campo. L' azienda cinese è partita, siamo gli unici ad avere una company in loco con un management cinese, e non un semplice ufficio commerciale. Il progetto stadio prende corpo settimana dopo settimana, che si tratti di San Siro rivisitato o uno stadio nuovo. La parte commerciale ha funzionato bene, con sette sponsor nuovi. E il botteghino è andato molto meglio del previsto. Il bilancio è positivo, la strada è quella giusta, siamo in linea con le previsioni”, le parole di Fassone.
> Il rifinanziamento si farà, anche se le modalità sono ancora in discussione. Ci sono tre opzioni che Mister Li sta valutando. Non c' è urgenza di farlo domattina, ci sono ancora sei mesi. L'appoggio della proprietà c'è sempre stato, gli innesti di capitale sono continuativi e frequenti e hanno consentito di lavorare senza mai arrivare al fondo del barile. Però, ripeto, l' auspicio è quello di non arrivare a ottobre: se chiudessimo un paio di mesi prima, magari quattro, sarei più sereno. Nel giro di una settimana-dieci giorni dovrebbe arrivare da Merrill Lynch la proposta definitiva da sottoporre a Mister Li. Sui piani futuri del Milan inciderà anche il giudizio dell’Uefa: “Credo che nel settlement agreement impatti meno rispetto al voluntary . Penso che in questo momento conti di più la pianificazione dei prossimi tre anni e come il Milan intenda rientrare nei paletti del fair play finanziario. Non mi aspetto sanzioni tali da limitare molto le manovre sul mercato. Di certo il saldo fra investimenti e uscite sarà molto più leggero dell'anno scorso. Qualcosa di coerente con i ricavi attuali, che sono sui 215-220 milioni l'anno. Il Milan a Elliott? Mi pare strano, ai confini dell' impossibile, che avvenga questo per un presidente che ha messo così tanti soldi in un club, e continua a metterli. Il Milan andrebbe a Elliott solo se Mister Li non facesse più aumenti di capitale, dunque mi pare un' ipotesi molto remota. Nella mia testa penso che non succederà. Il Milan dal punto di vista finanziario e economico sta benissimo, mentre l'opinione comune talora potrebbe essere ingannevolmente indotta a credere che ci siano dei problemi. Invece non ci sono: se analizziamo serenamente i bilanci, vediamo che il Milan non è affatto messo male. E poi vorrei ricordare che nell' acquisire il Milan Mister Li ha indebitato se stesso. Ha fatto un investimento che pesa solo su di lui, alleggerendo il club dal punto di vista debitorio. Il Milan avrà un consolidamento della rosa. L' 80-90% dei giocatori ha reso in linea, o sopra le aspettative. Comunque non avremmo potuto spendere 240 milioni se non fossero state fatte diverse cessioni assolutamente non scontate, e una serie di plusvalenze vere, su giocatori non semplici. Mirabelli ha fatto un gran lavoro. Ora arriveranno correzioni progressive: i tifosi possono aspettarsi 2-3 giocatori nuovi nei punti ritenuti critici. Ci sarà un consolidamento della rosa. Obbligo di cedere un big? Numeri alla mano, a livello finanziario non avrei l' obbligo di fare cessioni, ma avendo fatto un punto della situazione con ds e allenatore, posso dire che ci saranno entrate e uscite. Donnarumma? Da parte di tutti noi c' è totale fiducia, è uno dei pilastri e nella nostra testa Gigio sarà il portiere titolare molto a lungo
> 
> 
> È stato l'anno del dragone, il tempo mi sembra volato La proprietà ha dato un'impronta significativa, nel contempo lasciandomi grande libertà di movimento: ci ha dato supporto economico, consigli e suggerimenti ma abbracciando l'italianità del management. Sin dal mio primo contatto con il gruppo cinese, il primo agosto, percepii fiducia e stima- Nei giorni precedenti ho sofferto per quel regime di incertezza che si viveva per le difficoltà ad arrivare al closing. Quando l'ultimo euro della nuova proprietà fu versato ci fu soddisfazione, per me fu una giornata di gioia quasi infantile. Il Milan ha un assetto che ci lascia sereni per il futuro. Sportivamente la rosa è giovane, italiana e di valore e nel corso degli anni verrà integrata. Il rinnovo di Gattuso, poi, è la ciliegina sulla torta. Parlando fuori dal campo, abbiamo fatto tantissime cose anche se meno visibili e tra 3-4 anni avremo un altro stadio per aumentare i ricavi, o uno tutto nostro completamente nuovo o un San Siro rivisitato con l’Inter. Sin dal primo giorno ha detto di voler investire pesantemente in una squadra che in Cina è un'icona, tanti over 35 hanno seguito le imprese del Milan di Berlusconi e hanno fame di rossonero. Tra 2-3 anni, quando i tempi saranno maturi, vorrebbe anche quotare il club in Borsa: vuole rimanere lui il proprietario e continuare questo ambizioso progetto- Un uomo di poche parole e tanta concretezza: parla poco ma efficacemente. Sicuramente è diverso dai presidenti a cui siamo abituati ma ogni chiacchierata con lui è stata incisiva, come quella di qualche settimana fa quando mi chiese come mai non procedevo al rinnovo di Gennaro Gattuso. Quando si fa firmare un contratto di tre anni ad un tecnico così giovane, la speranza è quella che apra un ciclo stile quelli di Ferguson e Wenger. Per adesso mi accontenterei se i prossimi tre anni fossero di rinascita. Senza Champions League non sarebbe una catastrofe: se in queste ultime giornate non faremo l'impresa, andrà comunque bene. Magari si investirà di meno ma tutti i piani presentati all'Uefa e agli investitori sono stati fatti senza Champions quindi i tifosi siano sereni. Ovviamente la prossima estate sarà una campagna acquisti con un saldo diverso ma soprattutto per i paletti della Uefa, non per una scelta della proprietà: difficile immaginare l'arrivo di giocatori dai costi altissimi".


Nulla di diverso da quanto fosse sperabile attendersi da un uomo nella sua posizione. Attendiamo i fatti nuovi sullo stadio proprietario. La proprietà del club sinora ha movimentato 1,2 miliardi di euro di capitale, ed in finanza ciò è possibile con mezzi propri di pari valore o garanzie proprie pari almeno al triplo del capitale investito. Poi, ci sono le favolette sul cavaliere solitario, ma quelle hanno cominciato a stufare persino i miei figli, quando gliele racconto la sera per metterli a letto.


----------



## jacky (14 Aprile 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Nulla di diverso da quanto fosse sperabile attendersi da un uomo nella sua posizione. Attendiamo i fatti nuovi sullo stadio proprietario. La proprietà del club sinora ha movimentato 1,2 miliardi di euro di capitale, ed in finanza ciò è possibile con mezzi propri di pari valore o garanzie proprie pari almeno al triplo del capitale investito. Poi, ci sono le favolette sul cavaliere solitario, ma quelle hanno cominciato a stufare persino i miei figli, quando gliele racconto la sera per metterli a letto.



A me di quanto hanno speso interessa poco. Non li ho presi io quei soldi.
Valuto il management e i giocatori arrivati per rapporto qualità-prezzo. No comment.
Un plurifallito, Fassone, un allenatore retrocesso in C, Gattuso e un ds senza nessun tipo di esperienza, Mirabelli. 3 nomi superiori, non astronomici, non ci voleva molto a portarli.

Da 20 giorni devono arrivare 10 sporchi milioni di Li e non ce ne è traccia.

A me sembra di vedere una di quelle coppie che si compra casa pagando 600.000€ e poi la arreda da mondo convenienza e senza pagare 2-3.000€ un buon architetto. Poi entri a casa loro e vedi un potenziale incredibile arredato in maniera pietosa.


----------



## luigi61 (14 Aprile 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> A me di quanto hanno speso interessa poco. Non li ho presi io quei soldi.
> Valuto il management e i giocatori arrivati per rapporto qualità-prezzo. No comment.
> Un plurifallito, Fassone, un allenatore retrocesso in C, Gattuso e un ds senza nessun tipo di esperienza, Mirabelli. 3 nomi superiori, non astronomici, non ci voleva molto a portarli.
> 
> ...





Garrincha ha scritto:


> La miglior Roma asfalta il miglior Milan, l'Inter è avanti e la Lazio se sta bene vince godendo di un reparto d'attacco neanche paragonabile perché alla fine se vuoi vincere devi fare gol.
> 
> Prendere in considerazione gli scontri diretti quando loro erano appannati mentalmente e fisicamente è come quando Berlusconi parlava di essere in lotta per lo scudetto





Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Io mi lamento. Potresti spiegarmi perché non dovrei lamentarmi? Perché l'intervista è stata carina? Abbiamo sopportato un ammaliatore bugiardo per anni, le interviste carine con tanti verbi coniugati al futuro prossimo e al condizionale non bastano più. Forse a te, a me no.
> 
> Ti ricordo l'intervista durante la tournée cinese a luglio, che preannunciava l'annuncio di un super sponsor da lì a una settimana. Ne hai più avuto notizia? Quali sono gli sponsor cooptati da Milan China? Lo sai che Suning sta chiudendo un accordo commerciale dopo l'altro, l'ultimo con Beko qualche giorno fa?
> 
> ...



Perfettamente d'accordo con voi!
Caro Fassone , ti stimo ma per ora non c'è NULLA di cui essere soddisfatti e orgogliosi; basta BLA BLA BLA c'è solo da riportare il Milan ad essere di nuovo competitivo


----------



## jacky (14 Aprile 2018)

Stanno costruendo una squadra con un allenatore che non appena incrocia Wenger, Spalletti etc... afferma che lui (e la squadra) valgono un miliardesimo rispetto a loro.

Un magnate, un ricco non accetterebbe mai un discorso simile. Non accetterebbe mai di aver speso 1,2 miliardi per essere lo zerbino e veder scritto su tutti i giornali del mondo che il Milan è un topolino e l'Arsenal e l'Inter sono dei giganti.

Chiaro?

Questo significa saper stare al tavolo delle grandi, sapersi comportare e competere. Sta gentaglia non centra niente con questi colori, mettiamocelo bene tutti in testa. So di essere molto netto nei giudizi, ma è passato un anno e francamente ne ho piene le scatole.


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Aprile 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> A me di quanto hanno speso interessa poco. Non li ho presi io quei soldi.
> Valuto il management e i giocatori arrivati per rapporto qualità-prezzo. No comment.
> Un plurifallito, Fassone, un allenatore retrocesso in C, Gattuso e un ds senza nessun tipo di esperienza, Mirabelli. 3 nomi superiori, non astronomici, non ci voleva molto a portarli.
> 
> ...


----------



## luigi61 (14 Aprile 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> A me di quanto hanno speso interessa poco. Non li ho presi io quei soldi.
> Valuto il management e i giocatori arrivati per rapporto qualità-prezzo. No comment.
> Un plurifallito, Fassone, un allenatore retrocesso in C, Gattuso e un ds senza nessun tipo di esperienza, Mirabelli. 3 nomi superiori, non astronomici, non ci voleva molto a portarli.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aron (14 Aprile 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> i 2/3 giocatori devono essere però fenomeni
> 
> Tipo a livello di Hummels, Modric e Benzema.



Impossibile 
Possiamo appenderci solo alla possibilità che arrivi il proprietario che se ne freghi di SA, UEFA e FPF.


----------



## luigi61 (14 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Impossibile
> Possiamo appenderci solo alla possibilità che arrivi il proprietario che se ne freghi di SA, UEFA e FPF.


2 POSSIBILITA: O ci appendiamo alla possibilità che arrivi il proprietario che se ne freghi..... e compri chi serve veramente l'altra è che ci appendiamo al ca....o e stiamo a sorbirci le putt.....ate di Fassone e Mirabelli


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Aprile 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> La miglior Roma asfalta il miglior Milan, l'Inter è avanti e la Lazio se sta bene vince godendo di un reparto d'attacco neanche paragonabile perché alla fine se vuoi vincere devi fare gol.
> 
> Prendere in considerazione gli scontri diretti quando loro erano appannati mentalmente e fisicamente è come quando Berlusconi parlava di essere in lotta per lo scudetto



Dipende sempre da come si vogliono vedere le cose, un pessimista dopo il girone di andata parlerebbe di scontri diretti che testimoniano l'inferiorità del Milan, mentre dopo le recenti vittorie di appannamento degli avversari.


----------



## Il Genio (16 Aprile 2018)

Come si fa a dare reputazione negativa ad un messaggio od un utente?


----------

